# Karak-Norn



## exec85 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

da ich immer mehr Threads sehe in denen Leute darüber nachdenken endgültig aufzuhören, dachte ich, ich versuch mal dem entgegen zu steuern ;-)

Ich habe seit open Beta auf Carroburg gespielt. Habe dor 4 chars auf lvl40 gespielt und hatte viel Spass. 

_*Dachte ich*_


Seit Freitag spiele ich auf Karak-Norn einen Chaosbarbaren, z.Zt. lvl 14 im T2 unterwegs.

Ich kann nur sagen GEIL!
Nachdem viele Server dicht gemacht wurden haben sich so ziemlich alle EU Spieler dort versammelt.
Man findet Spieler aller EU  Nationen in denen WAR vertrieben wird.
Von Norwegen und Schweden, über England und Deutschland bis hin zu Spanien Italien und Polen.
Allein deshalb ist dort einfach Tag und Nacht die Hölle los.

Von Morgens 9Uhr bis nachts um 3Uhr kann man dort oRvR und Szenarios im vollen Zuge geniesen und das 24/7


Im Schnitt sind im T1/T2 immer auf beiden Seiten 2-3 Kt's unterwegs.
Im T4 sieht es so aus, dass es kaum besser balanced sein könnte.
Einmal greift Order die Destro Hauptstadt an, und am gleichen Abend werden nochmal Festungen der Order eingenommen.
JA richtig gelesen, sie werden sogar eingenommen, nicht wie auf Carro wo nur die Rufgeilheit zählt. Hier steht noch der Spass am Krieg im Vordergrund!

Zonen switchen hin und her!


Also jedem der sich nicht mehr wohlfühlt auf den halb toten deutschen Servern, kann ich wirklich Karak-Norn wärmstens empfehlen.

Macht sehr viel Spass!


----------



## Peithon (12. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man transen kann, dann würde ich sofort kommen. Ich habe wirklich überhaupt keine Lust mehr zum 3. Mal neu anzufangen, weil ein Server nach dem anderen dicht gemacht wird. Lieber eine kleine Pause einlegen, bis die Goa-Leute ein Einsehen mit den Rudimenten von Erengrad haben, dann kann man ja hoffentlich dort hin wechseln. Ein Server ohne Mit- und Gegenspieler ist wirklich das Langweiligste, was bei einem MMO passieren kann. 

Aber schön, dass sich Neuanfänger an deiner Empfehlung orientieren können.


----------



## Kranak90 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde auch sofort nach Krak Norn wechseln wenn ein Transfer dorthin möglich ist. Das einzige was ich zurzeit auf Erengrad mache Ist, mich einzuloggen, gucken wer in der Gilde On ist und dann mach ich vielleicht 1-2 SZ's. Danach gehe ich auch schon wieder Off. Früher als noch richtig was los war hab ich oft sechs Stunden am Stück gespielt, aber jetzt sind es höchstens zwei.


----------



## Dagon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab auch angefangen neue Chars auf Karak Norn zu spielen und kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Sobald ein Transfer möglich ist hole ich meine 40er nach. Solange level ich halt neue Chars und genieße einen volleren Server und eine bessere Community. Hier werden sogar verteidigte Burgen angegriffen obwohl man 5 leere zur Auswahl hätte!!!


----------



## Berghammer71 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hört sich alles gut an.


----------



## KalTaron (12. Oktober 2009)

exec85 schrieb:


> Von Morgens 9Uhr bis nachts um 3Uhr kann man dort oRvR und Szenarios im vollen Zuge geniesen und das 24/7


Das ist doch grade mal 18/7!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber schön wenn es dir gefällt auf dem Server. Allerdings ist T2 wirklich das beste Tier IMO. Ich kann dir nur wünschen, dass du auch im T3/4 und vor allem im Endgame auch noch Spass hast.


----------



## Dagon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Das Endgame scheint hier auch OK zu sein. Die Hauptstädte werden im Wechsel angegriffen und es herrscht Dynamik. Es scheint so als ob die Leute hier wegen des Kämpfens spielen und nicht wegen des Rufs. Hier wird noch um Festungen gekämpft .


----------



## C0ntra (12. Oktober 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Das Endgame scheint hier auch OK zu sein. Die Hauptstädte werden im Wechsel angegriffen und es herrscht Dynamik. Es scheint so als ob die Leute hier wegen des Kämpfens spielen und nicht wegen des Rufs. Hier wird noch um Festungen gekämpft .



Der Content ist aber der gleiche wie hierzulande. Also sind es tatsächlich die Spieler, die das Spiel auf manchen (z.B. deutschen) Servern kaputt machen. In Amiland scheint es ja mit der richtigen Mentalität zu funktionieren!


----------



## Dagon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Naturlich macht die Community den Spielinhalt/ablauf zu nem gewissen Grad aus. Diejeniegen, die über die Fehler von WAR hinwegsehen können, können Spaß am Spiel haben wenn die Community es ihnen nicht verdirbt.

Karak Norn ist allerdings ein englischer (kein amerikanischer) Server und beherbergt Europäer (alle die nicht auf deutschen oder französischen Servern spielen).


----------



## Teal (12. Oktober 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> [...] Früher als noch richtig was los war hab ich oft sechs Stunden am Stück gespielt, aber jetzt sind es höchstens zwei.


Geht mir aktuell auch so. Bin ja mal wirklich gespannt, was in Kürze raus kommt mit den Servern.


----------



## C0ntra (12. Oktober 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Naturlich macht die Community den Spielinhalt/ablauf zu nem gewissen Grad aus. Diejeniegen, die über die Fehler von WAR hinwegsehen können, können Spaß am Spiel haben wenn die Community es ihnen nicht verdirbt.
> 
> Karak Norn ist allerdings ein englischer (kein amerikanischer) Server und beherbergt Europäer (alle die nicht auf deutschen oder französischen Servern spielen).



Gut, englischsprachiger Server wäre passender gewesen. 
Dort scheinen aber alle die Spieler versammelt zu sein, die des RvR wegen spielen und nicht irgendwelchen Punkten nachjagen - zumindest kommt es so rüber. Das wäre aber auch auf den damaligen besser besuchten deutschen Servern möglich gewesen, nur wurde es von der Community nicht genutzt.
Es kann ja nicht sein, das die restlichen Europäer die Ecken und Kanten nicht mitbekommen.

Ob nun zu jeder Tag und Nachtzeit etwas im RvR zu erleben ist, ist für mich persönlich nicht relevant, zu meinen Spielzeiten war bisher im T1 und T2 immer was los.

Sind auf englischsprachigen Servern die Questtexte auch auf englisch? Es ist einfach entspannter diese auf Deutsch zu lesen, vor allem, wenn es längere Texte sind. Die Missionsbeschreibungen und Konversationen wären kein wirkliches Hinderniss, die packt man selbst mit Schulenglisch. Ach ich schweife ab, ich habe schon nette Mitspieler gefunden und darum bleibe ich auf Drakenwald!


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (12. Oktober 2009)

naja durch so welche Schwachsinn Post ist das ja auch kein Wunder das Auf den Deutschen Servern nichts los ist(außer Drakenwald)

Wenn ich neu wer, und das Lesen würde, dann wäre ich auf auf  Krak Norn gegangen bevor ich angeblich auf einen Sterbenden Server gehe..

/Close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt in WAR serverseitige Texte und klientseitige Texte. Die serverseitigen Teste sind immer in der Serversprache. Die klientseitigen kann man mit /language de (oder en) verstellen. Ich bin mir allerdings nun nicht sicher ob die Questtexte klientseitig sind, da ich alle bei mir auf Englisch eingestellt habe.


Die Ecken und Kantten sind sicherlich bekannt. Nur versucht man anscheinend das beste draus zu machen und macht sich den Rest wenigstens nicht selber kaputt.


----------



## EvilDivel (12. Oktober 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Es gibt in WAR serverseitige Texte und klientseitige Texte. Die serverseitigen Teste sind immer in der Serversprache. Die klientseitigen kann man mit /language de (oder en) verstellen. Ich bin mir allerdings nun nicht sicher ob die Questtexte klientseitig sind, da ich alle bei mir auf Englisch eingestellt habe.
> 
> 
> Die Ecken und Kantten sind sicherlich bekannt. Nur versucht man anscheinend das beste draus zu machen und macht sich den Rest wenigstens nicht selber kaputt.


Die Questtexte sind serverseitig also in englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann aber auch nur zustimmen. Haben aus Langeweile mal Twinks auf Karag-Norn angefangen und da geht die Post ab, macht richtig spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gorbszn (12. Oktober 2009)

ich hab am wochenende auch einen order char auf karak norn angefangen. hätte auch lieber auf einem deutschen angefangen aber da is in den unteren tiers zu wenig los und da ich mit englisch kein problem habe bietet sich karak norn gerade zu an.


----------



## exec85 (12. Oktober 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> naja durch so welche Schwachsinn Post ist das ja auch kein Wunder das Auf den Deutschen Servern nichts los ist(außer Drakenwald)
> 
> Wenn ich neu wer, und das Lesen würde, dann wäre ich auf auf  Krak Norn gegangen bevor ich angeblich auf einen Sterbenden Server gehe..
> 
> ...




Leider kann ich aus dem Buchstabensalat nicht erkennen was du mir sagen willst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte mit diesem Thread den Leuten, die den Spass wegen Rufgeilheit und sinkender Aktivität auf deutschen Servern, verloren haben, lediglich eine Alternative aufzeigen.
Was daran schlimm ist verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Eloit (12. Oktober 2009)

Also ich muss sagen soweit ich das mitbekommen hab geht auf Drakenwald immernoch richtig die Post ab. Ma gucken was sich so entwickelt. Habe meinen Schamanen auch wieder ausgepackt und ziehe durch die Lande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir werden sehen was die Zunkunft uns auf Drakenwald (oder iwann vielleicht Karak Norn) beschert!


----------



## Egooz (12. Oktober 2009)

Von dem Server bzw. dem Spielen auf diesem hab ich schon vor längerer Zeit mal gehört und das Feedback war durchweg positiv.

Sollte GOA einen Transfer dorthin anbieten wär ich sofort bereit mein Abo für 1-2 Monate zu reaktivieren und mir das live anzuschauen. Nochmal neu anfangen kommt für mich nach 3 40ern nicht mehr in Frage. 

Internationales Spielen, zugegeben...man muss es mögen, macht total Spaß und ich genieße es in Champions Online wie auch in Guild Wars.


----------



## Shagkul (12. Oktober 2009)

exec85 schrieb:


> Leider kann ich aus dem Buchstabensalat nicht erkennen was du mir sagen willst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann werd ichs Dir mal erklären.

Dein Beitrag ist zwar positiv gemeint, aber wenn ich als Neuer hier lesen würde, würde ich entweder auf Deinem Server anfangen, was bedeutet "kein" Zuwachs für die deutschen Server.
Oder WAR gar nicht spielen, weil ich kein Englisch kann und nicht auf "Geistservern" spielen will. (wird ja der Eindruck so vermittelt)

So oder so, diese ganzen (negativen) Beiträge in die Richtung, tragen nur dazu bei, dass es sich jeder zweimal überlegt.

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## exec85 (12. Oktober 2009)

Es haben sich bereits einige dazu entschlossen dor zu spielen.
Nicht ohne Grund lassen sie ihre 40 RR60 od. sogar 70+ chars zurück.

Auf Carro ist es definitiv so das FEstungen nicht angegriffen werden sondern lieber in ein leeres Gebiet geflogen wird um dort gratis Ruf anzustauben.
Sowas ist halt "Rufgeilheit" und hat nur wenig mit dem Sinn des Spiels zu tun.

Wie auch immer, niemand muss zwangsweise englisch sprechen könnnen um hier Spass zu haben..


----------



## Yanotoshi (12. Oktober 2009)

Aber ich halte meinen Account auf Erengrad ebenfalls auf Eis, weil einfach es mir kein Spaß mehr gemacht hat und ich würde schon sehr sehr gerne meine 4x 40er wiederspielen, da mir die Alternativen WoW und Aion nicht das gleiche vermittelt haben wie WAR, dort gab es nicht , wenn man On kam sagten alle HAllo und man wurde prompt gefragt ob man mit RVR oder so gehen will oder in eine Ini will, in WAR war das Gruppenzusammengehörigketisgefühl viel besser.

Gibt es eigentlich die Gilde Fear noch auf Erengrad?


----------



## Meshugga (12. Oktober 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich die Gilde Fear noch auf Erengrad?


Natürlich gibt es die noch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde jetzt bald (morgen oder übermorgen ) auch wieder mal mit WAR anfangen, und nach dem lesen des Threads denke ich , ich werde auf Karak Norn spielen.
Wenn wer lust hat ein bisschen zusammen zu zocken,leveln oder zu labern kann sich ja melden per PN oder so, wäre sehr nett.

MFG 
Skull


----------



## Teal (12. Oktober 2009)

Eben mal wieder in die Serverliste von WAR geschaut und festgestellt, dass ich noch einen Orderchar auf Kara Eight Peaks habe. o.O Weiß wer wie es da aktuell aussieht?


----------



## HappyChaos (12. Oktober 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Eben mal wieder in die Serverliste von WAR geschaut und festgestellt, dass ich noch einen Orderchar auf Kara Eight Peaks habe. o.O Weiß wer wie es da aktuell aussieht?


Anscheinend nicht so gut.Da ich öfter mal gesehen habe,dass dort um teilweise Primtimes,ab 18 Uhr+,immer noch niedrig/niedrig stand.Die meist bevölkersten Server sind eher Karaz-Azgal (oder so) und Karaz-Norn.


----------



## Teal (12. Oktober 2009)

Hm... Schade. Danke für die Info. Werde das mit Karak-Norn mal weiter im Auge behalten.


----------



## Dagon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

K8P konnte nach Norn und Azgal transferieren, daher ist es dort leer.


----------



## Yldrasson (13. Oktober 2009)

Hm... als ich mir eben auf Karak Norn einen Charakter gemacht habe, bekam ich fünf Sekunden nach dem Log-In einen Ninja Invite zu einer Gilde... :-/


----------



## Rorgak (13. Oktober 2009)

K8P ist leer gefegt, wegen Servertransfers.

Karak Norn ist gut bevölkert, die meisten Spieler 95% haben die richtige Einstellung: RvR aus Spaß und nicht wegen Ruf oder Items. Nur eine bitte fangt nicht allle auf Karak Norn nen Destro an, denn wie sowas endet sehen wir auf den deutschen Servern.

Achja und man kommt Ruckzuck in Gilden rein, ganz ohne Probleme, Talismane bekommt man "hinterhergeworfen" sprich geschenkt, Set items werden getauscht oder meistens verschenkt, es herrscht ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl, zumindest auf der Seite der Ordnung.

Gestern haben wir ne Burg mit 10 Mann gestürmt, die zuvor schon mehrmals angegriffen wurde, Tor war offen, 1 SH als Wache da.....arrogante Dessis xD. Naja als wir den Lord auf 30% hatten kam der Komazerg ;-). Aber den Spaß hatten eindeutig wir Ordis. Als kommt nach Karak Norn auf Seite der Ordnung und tretet der Zerstörung mal ordentlich in den Hintern! *werbetrommel rühr*


----------



## Kranak90 (13. Oktober 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Nur eine bitte fangt nicht allle auf Karak Norn nen Destro an, denn wie sowas endet sehen wir auf den deutschen Servern.



Natürlich fange ich dort nen Destro an, sonst kann ich meine Chars ja nicht mehr rüber transen wenns geht, weil ich Ordnung angefangen hab.


----------



## Shagkul (13. Oktober 2009)

Wie würde das eigentlich aussehen. Kann man wenigstens Deutsche Questexte beibehalten, also quasi ist nur die Kommunikation auf Englisch? 

Weil wenn ihr weiterhin in die Richtung "Werbung" macht... fängt eh kein Mensch mehr auf nem deutschen Server an.


----------



## Kranak90 (13. Oktober 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Wie würde das eigentlich aussehen. Kann man wenigstens Deutsche Questexte beibehalten, also quasi ist nur die Kommunikation auf Englisch?



Die Questtexte sind auf Englisch, sowie die Skills und die ganzen Namen der Items.


----------



## Shagkul (13. Oktober 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Die Questtexte sind auf Englisch, sowie die Skills und die ganzen Namen der Items.



Oh schade, dass auch noch. Sollte es soweit kommen das man nur noch auf den englischen Servern spielen kann, dann werde ich leider Quitten. Das ist mir dann doch einen deut zuviel Arbeit, in meiner freien Zeit meine Sprachkenntnisse aufzuwerten, da geh ich dann doch lieber in einen Kurs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem Danke für die Information


----------



## Oceanus (13. Oktober 2009)

Naja nur die Questtexte sind englisch, Skills und die Karte ist auf Deutsch, und die Mobnamen sind auf Englisch, also gut vergleichbar mit den Questzielen.


----------



## Eiszy (13. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Ich schliesse mich *Shagkul* an, und finde es ebenfalls sehr schade, dass hier sozusagen die "Werbetrommel" für einen nicht deutschen Server gerührt wird! 
Was meiner Meinung nach, genau die von ihm genannten Effekte nach sich zieht.


----------



## redsnapper (13. Oktober 2009)

Wie werden den Leute aus anderen Ländern und die die nicht perfekt Englisch sprechen/schreiben behandelt?
Vielleicht kennen ja einige den Kleinkrieg der auf den europäischen Aion OB Servern getobt hat, da hätte ich wirklich überhaupt keinen Bock drauf...


----------



## Oceanus (13. Oktober 2009)

Gestern Abend gabs so eine Diskussion, als einer im /1 deutsch geschrieben hat, er wurde nur höflich darauf hingewiesen bitte die Serversprache zu sprechen, also kein rassistischer Flame usw.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (13. Oktober 2009)

Das meine ich... Macht weiter so, Und die Deutschen Server sind ausgestorben....

Ich bin Deutscher und da will ich auf einen Server Spielen wo meine Leute sind. Nicht irgendwelche Dicken Amis...

Also geht auf einen Deutschen Server nicht auf einen Englischen....

Und Auf Drakenwald ist genau so viel los.. + - 100 Leute wenn überhaupt!!


----------



## gorbszn (13. Oktober 2009)

das spielprinzip von WAR kommt halt am besten dort zur geltung, wo am meisten los is und Karak'Norn ist auf jedenfall einer der aktivsten europäischen Server, speziell t1-t3 und außerhalb der Primetime. jeder muss selbst wissen ob man die "sprachbarriere" dafür in kauf nimmt. meiner meinung nach reicht schulenglisch aus um sich zu verständigen. es spielen ohnehin viele verschiedene europärer auf KN, deren muttersprache auch nicht englisch ist. man sollte das nicht zu ernst nehmen, schließlich dreht sich die Kommunikation in WAR nicht um Raketenphysik oder andere komplexe themen, sondern um ein MMO und der MMO-Slang besteht eh hauptsächlich aus englischen wörtern, die auch jeder deutsche mmo zocker kennt. wer sich nich sicher ist ob sein englisch ausreicht, kann es doch einfach mal ausprobieren. kostet nix und bringt einen auch nich um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zur problematik mit der angeblichen werbung: vielleicht sollte die drakenwald community einfach gegen-werbung machen.


----------



## Yldrasson (13. Oktober 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Ich bin Deutscher und da will ich auf einen Server Spielen wo meine Leute sind. Nicht irgendwelche Dicken Amis...



Da wirst du sowieso Probleme haben, welche zu finden.  Alle Server, die du von deinem Client aus erreichen kannst, sind europäische.
Und wenn ihr unbedingt auf Servern spielen wollt, auf denen nur "eure Leute" sind, keine Sorge. Es gibt bestimmt einige, die genau so denken, wie ihr. Dann seid ihr schön unter euch.

... auch wenn der Grundgedanke gar kein so radikaler ist, wundert es mich schon, wie sich hier einige Beiträge anhören. Mir kommt spontan ein Zitat aus South Park in den Sinn: "Dey took'r jooobs!!"
Oder auch "Sie klau'n un'sre Joooobs!!", für euch, die ihr nichts von Englisch wissen wollt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorgak (13. Oktober 2009)

Wie man als nicht Engländer behandelt wird? Einfach Klasse alle Leute die ich seit Wochen kennen gelernt habe sind freundlich, hilfsbereit und kommunikativ. Man landet Ruckzuck in Gilden, kann freundlich bei Gilden anfragen oder wird gefragt und spielt in enspannter Atmosphäre zusammen. Also ich kann nur positives berichten und Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, besonders lustig wirds wenn man erfährt das der KT aus halb Europa besteht xD. Und nocheinmal zumindest die Ordnung zieht an einem Strang und es wird der Kampf gesucht! und gefunden.

Probiert es einfach mal aus *WERBETROMMEL für ORDNUNG rühr"!!!!!


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ja mir Schnuppe ob es sich rassistisch anhört.

Aber ich finde es Blöd das nun der Server Karak'Norn so Hochgelobt wird, was ich eh nicht Verstehe da sieht es zur Primetime genauso aus wie Auf Drakenwald (Mittel/Mittel)

Naja macht was ihr wollt. Wenn die Deutschen Server den Bach runter gehen ist es ja eure Schuld...


----------



## Rorgak (13. Oktober 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Ja mir Schnuppe ob es sich rassistisch anhört.
> 
> Aber ich finde es Blöd das nun der Server Karak'Norn so Hochgelobt wird, was ich eh nicht Verstehe da sieht es zur Primetime genauso aus wie Auf Drakenwald (Mittel/Mittel)
> 
> Naja macht was ihr wollt. Wenn die Deutschen Server den Bach runter gehen ist es ja eure Schuld...



Cool ich wollte schon immer mal Schuld sein das ein Server stirbt xD, naja ist wie bei der Evolution die einen entwickeln sich die anderen vergammeln ;-).


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (13. Oktober 2009)

Na logisch nä? Wenn es heißt, kommt Leute geht auf Server XXX Da geht nur noch die Post ab, was Teils eh übertrieben ist :-) 

werden da ja leider alle die Neu anfangen da hingehen und die anderen Server schauen in die Röhre..


----------



## Kranak90 (13. Oktober 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> werden da ja leider alle die Neu anfangen da hingehen und die anderen Server schauen in die Röhre..



Dann würdest du lieber auf nem fast leeren Server einen Char hochspielen und dir denken: ''Ach im T4 ist bestimmt mehr los.'' Dann bist du soweit das du ins T4 gehen kannst und musst dann entsetzt festellen das dort genauso wenig los ist und schmeißt das Spiel in die Ecke weil du frustriert bist. 

Lieber auf nem Server anfangen der empfohlen wird als auf nem sinkenden Schiff.


----------



## Rorgak (13. Oktober 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Na logisch nä? Wenn es heißt, kommt Leute geht auf Server XXX Da geht nur noch die Post ab, was Teils eh übertrieben ist :-)
> 
> werden da ja leider alle die Neu anfangen da hingehen und die anderen Server schauen in die Röhre..



Hm ok, deiner Haltung nach nehme ich an das du nie auf Norn warst oder? Falls nicht dann Frage ich mich wie du die Situation dort einschätzen möchtest!
Achja man kann auch Werbung für den eigenen Server machen! schon mal probiert? ;-)


----------



## gorbszn (13. Oktober 2009)

ja klar, wegen einem thread im buffed forum fangen nun "ALLE" auf KN an und der Thread besiegelt quasi das Ende der deutschen server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man kanns auch übertreiben

es is doch schon lange absehbar, dass es irgendwann nur noch 1 deutschen server gibt, weil WAR einfach keine gute spieler fluktuation hat. Ein Server nach dem anderen wird dicht gemacht, weil alte Hasen aufhören und zu wenig Leute nachrücken. liegt zum teil auch daran dass das spielerlebnis für neuanfänger nicht so toll is wenn wenig los is. das is ne spirale, die so ein thread nicht ausgelöst hat und gegen die eine community nicht viel machen kann.


----------



## Shagkul (13. Oktober 2009)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr unbedingt auf Servern spielen wollt, auf denen nur "eure Leute" sind, keine Sorge. Es gibt bestimmt einige, die genau so denken, wie ihr. Dann seid ihr schön unter euch.
> 
> ... auch wenn der Grundgedanke gar kein so radikaler ist, wundert es mich schon, wie sich hier einige Beiträge anhören. Mir kommt spontan ein Zitat aus South Park in den Sinn: "Dey took'r jooobs!!"
> Oder auch "Sie klau'n un'sre Joooobs!!", für euch, die ihr nichts von Englisch wissen wollt.
> ...


 
Sei bitte etwas vorsichtiger mit deinen Andeutungen, Du lehnst Dich da gerade ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster und ich glaube nicht, dass Du Dir auch nur im geringsten Anmaßen kannst hier irgendwem als Radikal zu bezeichnen.

Ich habe nirgends gesagt, ich will nichts von Englisch wissen, oder verteufle es. Ich sagte lediglich, dass ich auf keinem ausreichenden sprachlichem Stand bin, damit es mir Spaß bringt.
Außerdem das mit Werbung liest sich für viele neue so, als gäbe es “nur” noch diese Option und sonst nichts mehr.
Ich spiele ja auch EvE Online und sehe meine Englisch im Feldtest und es ist sehr schwer für mich, etwas mehr als Spielbezogenen Dinge auszutauschen.


Wo wir zum zweiten Punkt kommen.



gorbszn schrieb:


> jeder muss selbst wissen ob man die "sprachbarriere" dafür in kauf nimmt. meiner meinung nach reicht schulenglisch aus um sich zu verständigen. es spielen ohnehin viele verschiedene europärer auf KN, deren muttersprache auch nicht englisch ist. man sollte das nicht zu ernst nehmen, schließlich dreht sich die Kommunikation in WAR nicht um Raketenphysik oder andere komplexe themen, sondern um ein MMO und der MMO-Slang besteht eh hauptsächlich aus englischen wörtern, die auch jeder deutsche mmo zocker kennt. wer sich nich sicher ist ob sein englisch ausreicht, kann es doch einfach mal ausprobieren. kostet nix und bringt einen auch nich um
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein MMO sollte aber nicht nur ein stupides Gerüst aus Spielinternen Befehlen sein, sondern man spielt ja schließlich mit anderen Menschen zusammen und für mich gehört da auch, der ein oder andere Smalltalk, oder andere nette und lustige Gespräche dazu.

INC, ADD, KEEP, Richtungsangaben und die nächsten Ziele versteht sicher jeder, macht aber nicht wirklich die Kommunikation untereinander aus.


----------



## gorbszn (13. Oktober 2009)

spielbezogene kommunikation ist nunmal zu 90% "inc", "add" etc und ist auch mit wenig englisch kenntnissen möglich. 
wer gerne philosophiert und es auf englisch nicht kann, der soll halt aufm deutschen server spielen.

ich versteh auch nich wohin diese diskussion führen soll...angeblich killt der thread die deutschen server und ihr pusht den mit eurem gewhine immer wieder hoch

macht doch nen drakenwald thread auf und lasst die pöhsen, pöhsen karaknorner in ruhe diskutieren, werben, was auch immer....is doch alles forenregelkonform


----------



## Shagkul (13. Oktober 2009)

gorbszn schrieb:


> spielbezogene kommunikation ist nunmal zu 90% "inc", "add" etc und ist auch mit wenig englisch kenntnissen möglich.
> wer gerne philosophiert und es auf englisch nicht kann, der soll halt aufm deutschen server spielen.
> 
> ich versteh auch nich wohin diese diskussion führen soll...angeblich killt der thread die deutschen server und ihr pusht den mit eurem gewhine immer wieder hoch
> ...



Schade, ich habe dich wohl überschätzt. 
Darum ging es doch nicht und wenn Du mit den Leuten sonst nichts sprichst, dann bist Du scheinbar die neuere Generation von Spielern, denen das Zwischenmenschliche egal ist.


----------



## gorbszn (13. Oktober 2009)

Du bist scheinbar die uralte Generation von Menschen, die irgendetwas behauptet, obwohl sie es gar nicht nachweisen kann.

Oder habe ich geschrieben, dass mir nichts an nicht spielbezogener Kommunikation liegt? Nein, habe ich nicht. Aber du behauptest es einfach =>voreilige Schlussfolgerung 

In Wirklichkeit finde ich es gut und bereichernd. Schonmal dran gedacht, dass es Deutsche gibt die so etwas auch in Englisch können? Hauptsache die "Generationen-Keule" schwingen und ein dreifaches Hoch auf früher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Is doch echt lächerlich...jeder der auf einem [EN] Server anfängt weiss worauf er sich einlässt.


----------



## Eloit (13. Oktober 2009)

Wie siehts auf KN eig. so mit den Gilden etc. aus? Wollte da vielleicht mal nen Erzi anfangen da ich momentan auf Draken nen Schami zocke und deswegen da eher mal zum gucken just 4 fun twinken wuerde (sind ja Spiegel Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Man weiss ja nie was sich noch aendern wird...auch wenn ich erstma Draken wieder als Main zocken werde.


----------



## Shagkul (13. Oktober 2009)

gorbszn schrieb:


> Du bist scheinbar die uralte Generation von Menschen, die irgendetwas behauptet, obwohl sie es gar nicht nachweisen kann.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *mal zurück geb*



gorbszn schrieb:


> Oder habe ich geschrieben, dass mir nichts an nicht spielbezogener Kommunikation liegt? Nein, habe ich nicht. Aber du behauptest es einfach =>voreilige Schlussfolgerung





gorbszn schrieb:


> spielbezogene kommunikation ist nunmal zu 90% "inc", "add" etc und ist auch mit wenig englisch kenntnissen möglich.
> wer gerne philosophiert und es auf englisch nicht kann… (Anmerkung: ich fasse das abwertend auf, von daher)






gorbszn schrieb:


> In Wirklichkeit finde ich es gut und bereichernd. Schonmal dran gedacht, dass es Deutsche gibt die so etwas auch in Englisch können? Hauptsache die "Generationen-Keule" schwingen und ein dreifaches Hoch auf früher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist doch schön wenn ihr das könnt, ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass es Leute gibt die das nicht können und denen quasi diese Möglichkeit verschlossen bleibt, oder ihnen viel an Unterhaltung verloren geht. Dies natürlich auch nur wenn es letzten Endes nur noch englische Server gibt, oder die deutschen verwaisen.


----------



## gorbszn (13. Oktober 2009)

Danke, dass du allen nicht fließend englisch sprechenden Usern aufzeigst, dass sie auf Englisch nicht so gut wie in ihrer Muttersprache kommunizieren können. Das is wirklich eine gedankliche Meisterleistung. Schade das die Nobelpreise schon vergeben sind.

Jetz könnte man ja mal wieder zurück zum Thema kommen und aufhören Untergangsszenarios für die dt. Server wegen eines Threads im buffed-Forum zu beschwören...

Hier geht es um den englischsprachigen EU-Server Karak'Norn, der auch deutschen Spielern offen steht und ich sehe daran nichts verwerfliches darüber hier zu diskutieren


----------



## Shagkul (13. Oktober 2009)

gorbszn schrieb:


> Danke, dass du allen nicht fließend englisch sprechenden Usern aufzeigst, dass sie auf Englisch nicht so gut wie in ihrer Muttersprache kommunizieren können. Das is wirklich eine gedankliche Meisterleistung. Schade das die Nobelpreise schon vergeben sind.



Was soll das denn?
Darf man nicht mehr die Nachteile aufzeigen, wenn die deutschen Server eingehen sollten?

Warum so persönlich?


----------



## Teal (13. Oktober 2009)

Unterlasst die persönlichen Angriffe. Das es früher oder später weitere Zusammenlegungen geben wird, ist absehbar. Dass jedoch solch ein Thread der Grund dafür ist, nicht.
Bleibt bitte beim Thema. Danke.


----------



## Eloit (13. Oktober 2009)

Muss dieses "rumgeflame" eigentlich immer sein? Ich mein klar es gibt viel Diskussions-Stoff und unterschiedliche Meinungen. Aber muessen deswegen teilweisse gleich Beleidungungen oder grundlose Flames fallen. Karak Norn is das Thema. Dazu gehoeren postive wie auch negative Seiten (z.b. die Deutschen Server). Wegen dieses Threads werden diese jetzt aber auch nicht gleich sterben (auch wenn Zusammenlegungen unabdingbar - aber mitunter nicht schlecht - sind!). Man muss beide Seiten sehen. Bitte lasst doch das gestreite...is doch echt unnoetig.

Edit: Yay, wie ich die selbe Meinung wie der Mod hatte *cheers* - sorry musste einfach mal sein *grinst*



> Wie siehts auf KN eig. so mit den Gilden etc. aus? Wollte da vielleicht mal nen Erzi anfangen da ich momentan auf Draken nen Schami zocke und deswegen da eher mal zum gucken just 4 fun twinken wuerde (sind ja Spiegel Klassen tongue.gif). Man weiss ja nie was sich noch aendern wird...auch wenn ich erstma Draken wieder als Main zocken werde.



Wie siehts eig. hiermit aus...findet man gut? Nehme an ein guter Mix mit vielen Internationalen Gilden oder?


----------



## wiligut (13. Oktober 2009)

Ein Hype jagd den anderen. Nun ist es nicht mehr Aion, jetzt ist halt ein englischer Server "in". 
Da wird alles besser, denn wie ich hier seit ein paar Tagen lesen darf gilt:

1.) auf diesem englischen Server spielen alle Leute nur des Spielens willen, Ruf interessiert keinen 
2.) alle Spieler sind altruistisch und stopfen den Neuankömmlingen die Talismane vorne und hinten rein 
3.) ist da IMMER, rund um die Uhr was los
4.) muss man da auch kaum Englisch können (inc und add tippen zu können reicht vollkommen)

Dazu ist eigentlich jeder Kommentar überflüssig, da sich jeder mit etwas verbliebenen Resthirn selber eine Meinung über den Wahrheitsgehalt solcher Aussagen bilden kann. Insbesondere ein Blick in die Serverauswahl wirkt da Wunder, kann man da doch sehr schön sehen, dass besagter Wunderserver zur Hauptzeit (die sich übrigens dank max. +/- 1 Stunde Zeitunterschied in Europa nicht von der in Dtl. unterscheidet) auch "nur" auf Mittel/Mittel steht. Upps... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Im offiziellen Forum hat sogar letztens einer behauptet auf diesem Server gäbe es keine Bombergruppen etc. Als ich fragte wie er das im T2 denn beurteilen könne und womit seine Gegenspieler da wohl bomben sollen, kam er zu der für ihn überraschenden Erkenntnis, dass er das sooo ja noch gar nicht gesehen und ich da vermutlich wohl Recht hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE dieser Thread hätte doch bestimmt gereicht, wozu postest du das gleiche in jeden anderen Thread hier im Forum? Ich glaube das ärgert einige Kritiker dieses Threads mehr als die eigentliche Aussage


----------



## exec85 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

hätte ich gewusst dass mein Versuch Spieler durch die alternative eines EN Servers wieder an das Spiel ranzuführen, solche Ausmße annimt haette ich es gelassen ;-)

Ich wollte damit keinem auf die füße treten.
Ich bezweifle auch stark dass dieser Thread im buffed Forum über das Schicksal der deutschen Server entscheidet. 

Da ich jedoch sehr viel Spass dort habe, und ebenfalls nun ein Jahr lang auf einem deutschen Server gespielt habe, kann ich ganz gut Vergleichen.

Es ist eben auch wie bereits erwähnt wurde das Miteinander auf KN. 
Ich habe es auf Carro NIE erlebt dass mal einer ankam den ich nie vorher gesehen habe und mir Auslösche Teile schenkt und anschließend noch 3 19er Stärke Talismane drauflegt.

Auch die Einstellung zum Spiel ist dort so wie ICH sie mir wünsche.
Spielen weil es einem Spass macht und nicht weil man so schnell wie möglich RR80 sein möchte.

Es sind einfach viele Dinge die mir auf KN viel besser gefallen als auf deutschen Srevern. Diese alle hier aufzuführen würde den Rahmen sprengen. 

Was das Problem mit der Sprache angeht sei folgendes noch gesagt.
Ich bin zwar recht vertraut mit dem englischen, jedoch habe ich einen Bruder der 2 Jahre Schulenglisch hatte. Er kann sich Problemlos mit anderen verständigen, da wie ebenfalls bereits gesgt, die MMO Sprache auch auf dt. Servern meist englisch ist.

Dialoge dir darüber hinausgehen setzen dagen schon etwas englisch Kenntnisse voraus. Wobei auch dies zu meistern ist, da schätzungsweise 1/3 der Spielr ebenfalls NICHT-Engländer sind. 


Wie auch immer.. Streitereien wollte ich nicht ins Leben rufen hiermit.
Und Server gehen nicht an einem Tag zu Grunde sondern entwickeln sich über einen Prozess dort hin wo sie am Ende sind, positiv oder negativ. Daran haben alle Spieler ihren Anteil. (Stichwort Gemeinschaft und wie man miteinander umgeht..)


Zum Thema Gidlen auf KN.
Mich haben ein paar Leute bereits angeschrieben auf dem Server bzgl Gilde.
Ich versuch in erfahrung zu bringen ob vlt auch aus dem offiziellen Forum hierzu etwas initiative kommt. 
Ich denke aber das es in absehbarer Zeit eine größere community geben wird und eine deutsche Gilde nur eine Frage der Zeit sein wird.

So long..
Nordfront


----------



## gorbszn (13. Oktober 2009)

ok da is mir bisschen der sarkasmus durchgegangen. aber ich geh doch auch nich in einem reiseforum in den Südfrankreich-Thread und wetter gegen Südfrankreich aus Angst, dass mein heißgeliebtes Mallorca zu Grunde gehen könnte obwohl es keinen beweis dafür gibt

@ Eloit: Im t4 Bereich gibt es auf beiden seiten einige große gilden aber ich bin noch im t2 und hab nicht so den überblick. t1-t3 gibt es auf orderseite viele kleine gilden und eine etwa größere (Disarray)...am besten informieren kannst du dich mit nem lvl 1 char und dann "G" drücken, dann kommst du in die Gildensuche. da gibts infos zu allen möglichen gilden.

@willigut: ein paar subjektive eindrücke geben sicherlich nicht die wirklichkeit wieder. ich finds auch schade dass die drakenwald community keinen hype entfachen kann. wobei ein viereitiger thread auf buffed.de sicherlich nicht als hype zu bewerten is


----------



## Teal (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube für mich käme dann aber nur ein Neuanfang als Ordi in Frage - wäre mal etwas Neues als immer nur die Chaosgebiete zu sehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eloit (13. Oktober 2009)

lol @ willi - huebsch geschrieben das muss man dir lassen. Und stimmt wohl! Waere wohl etwas utopisch zu sagen: DIESER Server ist DIE Loesung! Nunja...Drakenwald ist ja auch gut besucht. Denke jede "Sprache" hat z.Zt. so einen Server wo richtig gut noch was geht. Vielleicht siehts auf Carro + Eren wenn mal zusammengelegt wird auch wieder besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hoffen wir das beste* - Alles in allem macht WAR ja meiner Meinung nach doch ne Menge Fun!

Danke an alle Antworten...werd nachher einfach mal meinen Erzi Twink erstellen (wenn mich mein Schami nicht grad so fesselt *gg*) - mich mal umgucken und auch ma das "G" Feature nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht sieht man sich...


----------



## Shagkul (13. Oktober 2009)

gorbszn schrieb:


> ok da is mir bisschen der sarkasmus durchgegangen. aber ich geh doch auch nich in einem reiseforum in den Südfrankreich-Thread und wetter gegen Südfrankreich aus Angst, dass mein heißgeliebtes Mallorca zu Grunde gehen könnte obwohl es keinen beweis dafür gibt



Wenn Du das als wettern aufgefasst hast, so war das von mir nicht gemeint.
Ist halt ne Gegendarstellung und warum euch nicht jeder folgen kann, auch wenn er vielleicht auch mehr Aktivität und Spieler möchte.

Wenn ihr dort Spaß habt, dann ist das doch gut... ich für meinen Teil gebe die deutschen Server "noch" nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (13. Oktober 2009)

Eloit schrieb:


> Alles in allem macht WAR ja meiner Meinung nach doch ne Menge Fun!



Das sehe ich genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe auf Karak Norn angefangen zu "twinken" (spiele dort aber mehr als mit dem main), da mein Gildenchef auf Carroburg immer dort spielt wenn er sonst nichts zu tun hat und mir sagte, daß dort die Post abgehe. Die restlichen 2 Gildies von Carroburg (wir waren mal mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) haben dort auch Twinks erstellt. 
Wir haben spaßeshalber eine Gilde erstellt die einen ähnlichen Gildennamen hat wie unsere Ursprungsgilde. Dies ist eigentlich eher eine Art Twinkgilde aber wir benutzen unseren TS und reden dort natürlich Deutsch. Es sieht dann so aus, daß einige auf dem TS auf Carroburg rumlaufen und was tun und andere auf Karak Norn. Ich habe schon 2 Leute aufgenommen bis sie eine größere Gilde finden die aus Deutschen besteht (wir sind halt nur wenige und erst Gildenlevel 2 ^^).
Ich habe aber nichts dagegen weiterhin Leuten einen Einstieg auf nem englischen Server mit deutschen Spielern zu geben wenn jemand danach sucht.

Sollte jemand sich umgucken wollen und das Bedürfnis haben mit deutschen Spielern im TS zu schnacken kann er gerne den Spalta "Wrognok" oder den Zeloten "Trevian" anflüstern.


----------



## Rorgak (14. Oktober 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Ich habe auf Karak Norn angefangen zu "twinken" (spiele dort aber mehr als mit dem main), da mein Gildenchef auf Carroburg immer dort spielt wenn er sonst nichts zu tun hat und mir sagte, daß dort die Post abgehe. Die restlichen 2 Gildies von Carroburg (wir waren mal mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm anflüstern? xD Lass dich im RvR blicken und mein Eisenbrecher hustet dich an ;-).


----------



## Dagon1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Der Spalta hustet zurück, der Zelot ignoriert dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich mit dem Spalta einigermaßen schnell levele um mir zügig ein Bild vom T4 aus erster Hand zu machen.


----------



## Kranak90 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hab Gestern mal nen Destro Char auf Karak Norn angefangen und mit /who nachgesehen wie viele leute von 1-11 Online sind und siehe da: Eure Suche lieferte zu viele Treffer! Im Startgebiet bin ich dann auch direkt 8 Leuten über den Weg gelaufen. Sowas hab ich auf deutschen Servern schon seit Monaten nicht mehr gesehen. Auf Karak Norn ist echt viel los und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen kann ja nicht schaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (14. Oktober 2009)

Gestern auch mal einen kleinen SK auf dem Server erstellt und etwas T1 gespielt. War einiges los - nur die Ordnung verkackt fast jedes SZ irgendwie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (14. Oktober 2009)

Hab gestern auch mal einen BW erstellt, es ist echt geil auf Karak Norn, ich habe ungefähr 30% von den sc's gewonnen ;D
Aber im Open RvR t1 waren gestern über 30 Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Das ändert sich später und gemäß SOR ist das T4 wunderlicher Weise recht ausgeglichen mit leichten Auschlägen abhängig von der Uhrzeit (aber beide Städte werden zwsichen 18 und 23 uhr angegriffen).

Noch sieht alles recht gut aus dort.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Oktober 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Das ändert sich später und gemäß SOR ist das T4 wunderlicher Weise recht ausgeglichen mit leichten Auschlägen abhängig von der Uhrzeit (aber beide Städte werden zwsichen 18 und 23 uhr angegriffen).
> 
> Noch sieht alles recht gut aus dort.



vielleicht sollten ja nicht zu viele Deutsche auf den Server gehen, nicht das er dann doch wie einer von unseren endet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten ja nicht zu viele Deutsche auf den Server gehen, nicht das er dann doch wie einer von unseren endet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, unter umständen kann es auch daran liegen. Ich will jetzt niemandem auf den Schlips treten. Aber die restlichen Europäer spielen das Spiel anders als die Deutschen. Es wird weniger den Kämpfen aus dem Weg gegangen und der Spaß scheint dem RP Geewinn gegenüber im Vordergrund zu stehen.

Dies ist natürlich erst der Eindruck einiger tage Spielzeit auf Karak Norn, aber im T1 - T3 kann ich aus erster Hand sagen, daß es schon anders/besser ist als auf den deutschen Servern auf denen ich bisher war.


----------



## XXI. (14. Oktober 2009)

Verdammt was war SK nochmal?^^ ich spiel seit einem Jahr WAR und ich kann immer noch nich alle Karrieren...
P.S.: Ich suche Leute auf Order Seite für einen Reroll. Zeit hätte ich immer von 18-20 Uhr. Falls Interesse PM an mich. Wenn ich ne Gruppe voll habe schreib ich die Leute an und wir teilen die Afugaben ein/zu. Es muss nich umbedingt Karak Norn sein, bin jederzeit für nen anderen Server bereit.


----------



## Dagon1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ein SK ist ein Schattenkrieger. Und wer will denn schon Order spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (14. Oktober 2009)

Nach so langem destro gezocke , bin ich letztendlich auch auf Order gewechselt ;P


----------



## Teal (14. Oktober 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Ein SK ist ein Schattenkrieger. Und wer will denn schon Order spielen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wollte das mal austesten, da ich seit der Beta eigentlich nur Destro gespielt habe... Mein kleiner Ordertwink auf Carroburg war auch schon ziemlich verwaist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal schaun ob ich mit der Klasse klar komme oder doch noch Re-Rolle. Der Server macht jedenfalls von der Spielmentalität einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## Dagon1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hatte mich auch mal kurzzeitig zur Order verirrt. Hab nen Siggi, HJ und nen SK probiert. Der Siggi wurde wegen des glatzenfaktors seingelassen, der HJ weil mir die Stoffi - MeleeDPS Combo nicht gefallen hatte und der SK weil ich dann doch zurück zu den Destros gewechselt habe. ^^

Grade die Spielmentalität ist ein Grund der mir fast noch besser gefällt als die Belebtheit. Daher bin ich bei allen MMO's ein Befürworter von internationalen Servern. Und vielleicht führt ja die Spielerknappheit WAR in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## WodkaE (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr Lust habt und Ordnung auf Karak-Norn spielt, dann meldet euch doch mal "in Game" ! ^^ 
Eventuell könnte man eine "deutsche Ordnungsgilde" gründen. 

Ingame Name : "Jehorva"


MFG !    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mushis (14. Oktober 2009)

Wayne englischer Server, denkt ihr das es bei uns auf Drakenwald anders ist, vielleicht ist auf Karak Norn im T1 mehr los durch solche Posts im Forum wie hier. Im T1 sind auf Drakenwald auch mind immer ein KT unterwegs und heute z.B. im T2 3 Order KT's gegem gleichviele Destro KT's. Dieses gelaber von wegen geht auf Karak Norn ist mist, auch wenn ich nix dagegen hätte auf nem englischen Server zu Spielen bleibe ich Drakenwald treu und ich hoffe die anderen lassen sich durch solche Posts nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Deregond (15. Oktober 2009)

exec85 schrieb:


> Von Morgens 9Uhr bis nachts um 3Uhr kann man dort oRvR und Szenarios im vollen Zuge geniesen und das 24/7


Gut haben wir drüber geredet ..


----------



## Archonlord (15. Oktober 2009)

Mushis schrieb:


> Wayne englischer Server, denkt ihr das es bei uns auf Drakenwald anders ist, vielleicht ist auf Karak Norn im T1 mehr los durch solche Posts im Forum wie hier. Im T1 sind auf Drakenwald auch mind immer ein KT unterwegs und heute z.B. im T2 3 Order KT's gegem gleichviele Destro KT's. Dieses gelaber von wegen geht auf Karak Norn ist mist, auch wenn ich nix dagegen hätte auf nem englischen Server zu Spielen bleibe ich Drakenwald treu und ich hoffe die anderen lassen sich durch solche Posts nicht beeinflussen.



/sign


----------



## Rorgak (15. Oktober 2009)

Da ich lange auf Drakenwald order und Destro gespielt habe wage ich zu behaupten, dass auf Karak Norn doch eine andere Spielmotivation herrscht als auf Drakenwald. Wie schon so oft gesagt wurde ist der Spaß im Vordergrund, nicht die Rufpunkte, nicht Items oder sonstwas!

Im T2 ist in der Regel auch extrem viel los und vorallem der Kampf wird gesucht, oft genug auf Drakenwald erlebt "...bähh lasst uns da hingehen da sind keine Ordis / Destros...". Im T2 sind oft 2-3KTs auf beiden Seiten (gut auf Dessi Seite meist mehr) unterwegs, die Hauptstädte werden ziemlich ausgeglichen von beiden Seiten angegriffen.

Man findet Gruppen für PQs, fürs RvR oder SZ alles ohne große Umstände. Ich fühl mich dort wohler.


----------



## C0ntra (15. Oktober 2009)

Mushis schrieb:


> Wayne englischer Server, denkt ihr das es bei uns auf Drakenwald anders ist, vielleicht ist auf Karak Norn im T1 mehr los durch solche Posts im Forum wie hier. Im T1 sind auf Drakenwald auch mind immer ein KT unterwegs und heute z.B. im T2 3 Order KT's gegem gleichviele Destro KT's. [...]



Wenn du auf die "Schlacht in den Sümpfen" gestern Abend anspielst, ja die war richtig klasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nachdem die Ordnung die Burg in den Sümpfen eingenommen hat, wurde sie über 2(!) Stunden ununterbrochen gegen angreifende Destros KT's verteidigt. Sie waren mehrmals bis zum Burgherren gekommen, nachdem sie die Verteidigung am Tor gebrochen hatten aber konnten mehrfach zurück geschlagen werden. Am Ende haben sie es geschafft aber ich denke alle hatten ihren Spaß!
Nach einem Rückzug der Order in andere T2 Gebiete ging es aber wieder in die Sümpfe, die Burg wurde zurückerobert und erneut über eine Stunde gegen die Angreifer verteidigt.

So macht WAR (auf Drakenwald) Spaß!


----------



## exec85 (15. Oktober 2009)

An alle die es scheiße finden dass ich den Thread eröffnet habe sei gesagt:

Spielt wo ihr wollt und lasst die anderen spielen wo sie wollen.
Wie ihr in den vorangegangenen Post lesen könnt, gefällt der Server vielen Leuten besser als die Deutschen und somit hat der Thread seinen Sinn erfüllt.

Wenn ich nur solche Bemerkungen wie die von Mushis lese...
Alles scheiße usw...
Genau DAS ist ein Grund weshalb ich sicherlich NIE mehr auf nem rein deutschen Server spielen werde, weil es dort zu viele deiner Sorte gibt, für die alles Müll ist was nicht ihrer Meinung entspricht..

Denk mal drüber nach.. Ich bin schließlich nicht der einzige der auch wegen dem "Miteinander" sich auf KN wohler fühlt.


----------



## Barischni (15. Oktober 2009)

Hey spielt einer von euch zufällig auf "Karak-Norn" Order und kann mir sagen ob es da vllt. eine deutsche Gilde gibt?

Danke für die Antworten!

mfg
Barischni


----------



## Canossaa (15. Oktober 2009)

spiele destro auf KN und muss sagen macht sehr viel mehr fun wie auf drakenwald ;D es gibt nur eine sache die mich sehr verwundert...ich spiele sehr gerne sc jedoch gehn doch recht selten welche auf dafür das sich 24/7 ca 1kt order und destro alleine im nordland orvr prügeln und noch dazu geht immer nur Khaines Umarmung auf was solln das ? bin jetz lvl 9 und habe noch nich einmal nordenwacht gezockt =/ . nix gegen orvr aber bei so vielen spielern sollte nen sz nicht bloß alle 10 min aufgehn ^^ . haben die da eventuell nen andres system wonach szenarien aufgehn ? kann mir kaum vorstelln das khaines umarmung beliebt is das wars eigtl noch nie im vergleich zu nordenwacht ;P


----------



## Oceanus (15. Oktober 2009)

> Hey spielt einer von euch zufällig auf "Karak-Norn" Order und kann mir sagen ob es da vllt. eine deutsche Gilde gibt?
> 
> Danke für die Antworten!
> 
> ...



Lass uns eine aufmachen.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (15. Oktober 2009)

exec85 schrieb:


> An alle die es scheiße finden dass ich den Thread eröffnet habe sei gesagt:
> 
> Spielt wo ihr wollt und lasst die anderen spielen wo sie wollen.
> Wie ihr in den vorangegangenen Post lesen könnt, gefällt der Server vielen Leuten besser als die Deutschen und somit hat der Thread seinen Sinn erfüllt.
> ...



Ja ne ist Klar!!! auf KN gibt es natürlich nur nette und sehr Hilfsbereite Menschen.. Und kaum welche wie Mushis... 

PS: Wie ist er denn?


----------



## Casp (15. Oktober 2009)

Barischni schrieb:


> Hey spielt einer von euch zufällig auf "Karak-Norn" Order und kann mir sagen ob es da vllt. eine deutsche Gilde gibt?
> 
> Danke für die Antworten!
> 
> ...



Du spielst auf einem internationalen Server und suchst eine deutsche Gilde? =D


----------



## Oceanus (15. Oktober 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Du spielst auf einem internationalen Server und suchst eine deutsche Gilde? =D




Sinn?


----------



## gorbszn (16. Oktober 2009)

@canossa: das hat mich auch sehr verwundert. ich bin zwar mittlerweile aus dem t1 raus aber ich hab wirklich t1 fast ausschließlich über SCs gelevelt und es ging kein einziges Nordenwacht-Sc auf. k.a. woran das liegt, ist wohl ein weiterer mythiceriöser bug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (16. Oktober 2009)

Find auf Drakenwald ist momentan mehr los als auf Karak-Norn, ka, evtl. wollen hier welche nur Werbung machen für nen anderen Server.

Also wer wirklich ernsthaft Warhammer zoggen will sollte auf Drakenwald anfangen, ausser ihr wollt nur sinnlos zergen und hinter den zerg herlaufen dann geht auf Karak-Norn.

Denn wirklich absprachen und server-raid-events gibts auf Karak nicht, deshalb ein grosses Plus für Drakenwald.


----------



## Dagon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Es gehen generell Scenarien seltener auf, da es den Anschein hat, daß die Spieler lieber ORVR betreiben als Scenarien zu spielen. Allerdings sind Scenarien im 5-10 Minuten takt schon drin, wenn man in den Rythmus reingekommen ist und immer in die freien Plätze der laufenden Scenarien reinrutscht.


----------



## Rorgak (16. Oktober 2009)

Es gehen gefühlt weniger Szenarien auf? Dann solltest du mal ins ORvR gehen, denn da befinden sich dann bestimmt deine Mitspieler, wenn du wie schon geschrieben mal im SZ-Takt drinne bist dann gehts recht flott.

Manche Szenarien gehen nicht auf, da oft nur diejenigen gespielt werden die zum lock fehlen, auch im T1 xD.

Naja der gefürchtete Zerg ist mir auf Karak Norn noch nicht begegnet außer der Dessi Zerg xD, aber der hielt sich auch in Grenzen. Dennoch herrscht dort eine andere Mentalität, erst gestern wieder ganzes T2 rot bis auf BV. 1 1/2 KTs Order gegen 2+Kts Destro gefühlt eher 3. Zwei Stunden lang gings hin und her Tür auf Dessis im Tankwall unterghen lassen, Ausfälle, Tor wieder sichern und hin und her. Respekt vor den Ordis die so lange trotz deutlicher Unterlegenheit durchgehalten haben, aber auch großen Repsekt vor den Dessis die trotz zig Wipes immer wieder anstürmten. Sowas erlebe ich fast jeden Tag auf KN! Besonders das "Wir sind weniger, die sind mehr wir lassen es bleiben" Mentalität habe ich dort nicht gefunden, auf Drakenwald bzw. auch anderen dt. Servern schon.


----------



## Skullzigg (16. Oktober 2009)

everblue schrieb:


> Find auf Drakenwald ist momentan mehr los als auf Karak-Norn, ka, evtl. wollen hier welche nur Werbung machen für nen anderen Server.
> 
> Also wer wirklich ernsthaft Warhammer zoggen will sollte auf Drakenwald anfangen, ausser ihr wollt nur sinnlos zergen und hinter den zerg herlaufen dann geht auf Karak-Norn.
> 
> Denn wirklich absprachen und server-raid-events gibts auf Karak nicht, deshalb ein grosses Plus für Drakenwald.



Sinnloses zergen ?
Was soll man denn sonst machen, abhauen und zum anderen keep fliehen, und dann kreis raiden ?


----------



## exec85 (16. Oktober 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Ja ne ist Klar!!! auf KN gibt es natürlich nur nette und sehr Hilfsbereite Menschen.. Und kaum welche wie Mushis...
> 
> PS: Wie ist er denn?



Nordwolf, ich werde dir nun noch genau einmal antworten. 
Deine Einstellung zu dem Thema haste ja bereits sehr "eindrucksvoll" dargestellt mit Kommentaren wie  "Ich will nicht mit dicken Amis zocken" obwohl es um einen englischen Server geht, oder "Ich will mit meinen Leuten spielen" usw.

Geh die Glatze polieren und nerv net!


Die Leute die ich bereits kennengelermt habe sind nett und hilfsbereit, ja. 
Und Mushis ist wie man aus seinem Kommentar rauslesen kann, untollerant gegenüber anderer Leute Meinung. Diese Sorte Spieler habe ich dort im Gegnzug noch nicht gefunden!

Das wären zusammen mit die bereits 2 von der Sorte Spieler mit denen ich nichts zu tun haben will. 

*ignore Nordworlf*



Bzgl. Szenario, ja es gehen gefühlt weniger Sz auf als auf Carro oder so. 
Liegt meiner Ansicht nach aber daran, dass im oRvR so  viel los ist und dies den Leuten mehr fun macht. Man kann es wie gesgt halt nicht dem RvR auf deutschen Servern vergleichen. Hier wird eben gekämpft und nicht nach dem 2. Wipe in eine andere Zone geswitched..  Ich levele im Sz natürlich auch schneller is klar, aber wenn in einemT1 im RvR viel los ist und es mir dort spass macht, ist es mir egal ob ich 2 Wochen benötige um 40 zu werden, oder 2 Monate.

@everblue:
"Also wer wirklich ernsthaft Warhammer zoggen will sollte auf Drakenwald anfangen, ausser ihr wollt nur sinnlos zergen und hinter den zerg herlaufen dann geht auf Karak-Norn."

Darf ich fragen in welchem Tiier du so auf KN unterwegs bist/warst um diese Aussage treffen zu können?

Ich spieler derzeit T2 mit nem Schami und nem Marauder im wechsel.
Es finden sich mindestens genau so oft auf 6v6 oder  2v2, 3v3, wie gezerke..
Also diese Aussage kann man so nicht stehen lassen.


Un da sich einige ja so sehr dran aufgeilen dass ich im ersten Post geschrieben habe dass es 24/7 rund geht, ich aber auf eine bestimmte Zeitspanne verwiesen habe,.... no comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke jeder weis was gemeint ist. Wer es nicht versteht..  WANYE...


----------



## Mushis (16. Oktober 2009)

Hm ja ne ist klar ich bin untollerant, wo hab ich jemanden perönlich angeriffen in seiner Meinung???
Ich habe mich nur dazu geäußert das mir das auf den Sack geht das hier soviele nur Mist über Warhammer schreiben wovon vieles einfach nicht stimmt. Und ja ich finde trotzdem das vieles an der Hardware liege, klar es könnte immer alles besser programmiert und gemacht worden sein, aber mal ehrlich wenn man eine halbwegs anständige Maschine hat und nicht unbedingt alles in vollen Detail geniessen will dann läuft das Spiel sehr gut.
Ich wollte dich mit nichten angreifen oder dich schlecht machen (falls du den Eindruck hattest) oder dir den Spass nehmen aber währst du nich genauso Sauer über Leute die (wenn du z.B. eine eigenen Gilde hättest) dir die Member abwerben obwohl du deine Gilde liebst und was auf die Beine stellen willst?
Genauso ist es mit vielen die diesen Post lesen und Ihren Server lieben, es kommt gut hin das es zur Zeit schwund in den Spielerzahlen gibt aber versteh es einfach das du mit solchen Posts noch mehr Leute von uns wegbekommst. Nebenbei es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt, du bist doch noch nicht mal im T4 wieso kannste so sicher sein das du dort deinen Spass hast. Es könnte genauso gut sein dass viele wie du dort neu anfangen da diese Disskussion z.Z. in allen Foren brennt mit Karak Norn und es nur im T1 und T2 so ist aber T4 dann die langeweile pur.
Ich bin kein Fanboy oder sonst was, trotzdem liebe ich das Spiel und wünsche mir nichts mehr als das es wirklich aufwärts geht, das einzige was ich aber jeden Tag lesen muss ist Warhammer ist mist, Warhammer dies, Warhammer das und deinen Post rechne ich genauso als Angriff wie viele andere.
Sicher es mag sein du hast deinen Server gefunden und hast nun viel Spass da und es ist schön das du den Leuten mitteilen willst das diese dort für dein Empfinden auch Spass haben können aber dies ist einfach so aus der Pistole geschossen ohne darüber nachgedacht zu haben was du und viele andere damit anrichten. Wer will den das Spiel noch Ausprobieren wenn man nur Lesen muss das so so ein scheiss Spiel ist, genau keiner.
Letzte Woche habe ich erst 3 Freunde dazu überredet mit Warhammer anzufangen, wobei alle schon viel MMO Erfahrung haben und mir alle erzählt haben das das Spiel doch scheisse ist, den nix anderes bekommen Sie zu hören. Einer fand es scheisse nach einer Woche weil er was anderes erwartet hatte, zwei Spielen aber 5+ Stunden am Tag und sind begeistert.
Du kannst von uns einfach nicht Erwarten das wir diesen Angriff so hinnehmen, siehst ja selber an meinem Bsp. das ich sogar privat schon Leute suche du aber andere abwerben willst. Achso und noch eine bitte an dich, kannst gerne genauso gut zu uns auf Drakenwald kommen, wenn Ordnung kommst können wir sogar miteinander Spielen dann zeig ich dir was für ein liebes Kerlchen ich bin und nebenbei wirst du auch merken das auf Drakenwald ohne übertreiben zu wollen genausoviel los ist.

Wie gesagt,
alles liebe euer Roids Taker, Slayer für Drakenwald und Sklave von Secure


----------



## Mushis (16. Oktober 2009)

Achso und nochmals auf deinen Post zu kommen, deine Idee find ich auch wirklich super da du genauso wie viele andere an Warhammer glaubst und den Leuten eine perspektive bieten willst doch das Probem, welches dabei entsteht, wurde hier ja schon durchgekaut.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (16. Oktober 2009)

everblue schrieb:


> Find auf Drakenwald ist momentan mehr los als auf Karak-Norn, ka, evtl. wollen hier welche nur Werbung machen für nen anderen Server.
> 
> Also wer wirklich ernsthaft Warhammer zoggen will sollte auf Drakenwald anfangen, ausser ihr wollt nur sinnlos zergen und hinter den zerg herlaufen dann geht auf Karak-Norn.
> 
> Denn wirklich absprachen und server-raid-events gibts auf Karak nicht, deshalb ein grosses Plus für Drakenwald.



Naja, wer auf drakenwald anfangen will, sollte sich vielleicht vorher hier umsehen http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronli...id=drakenwaldDE

Ich kann jedem Neuanfänger oder Wiedereinsteiger nur Kara-Norn empfehlen. Nicht weil man dort dringend Mitspieler benötigt, sondern weil man dort einfach Spaß haben kann, und eine angenehme Atmosphäre herrscht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exec85 (16. Oktober 2009)

_Ich wollte dich mit nichten angreifen oder dich schlecht machen (falls du den Eindruck hattest) oder dir den Spass nehmen aber währst du nich genauso Sauer über Leute die (wenn du z.B. eine eigenen Gilde hättest) dir die Member abwerben obwohl du deine Gilde liebst und was auf die Beine stellen willst?_

Ok, ist dann falsch angekommen.
Ich habe übrigens seit release einer Gilde auf Carro angehört in der ich slebst zum Teil die Führung mitübernommen habe über lange strecken. 
Zum Thema abwerben, also ich hätte mich NIE von so einem Thread abwerben lassen, wenn unsere Gilde auf Carro noch existieren würde. Wer sich davon beeinflussen lässt und dadurch eine funktionierende, was ganz wichtig ist, Gilde zurück lässt, ist für mich eh unten durch.



_Es könnte genauso gut sein dass viele wie du dort neu anfangen da diese Disskussion z.Z. in allen Foren brennt mit Karak Norn und es nur im T1 und T2 so ist aber T4 dann die langeweile pur.
_


Da ich, bevor ich angefangen habe richtig zu spielen, etwa 2 Stunden damit verbracht habe Leute im T4 zu befragen wie es dort so ist, bin ich überzeugt dass es nicht langweilig wird.
Auf beiden Seiten übrigens. Alle waren durchweg begeistert von der Aktivität und  dem balancing zwischen Order und Destro. Auch das Addon SoR spricht dafür.



_
Wer will den das Spiel noch Ausprobieren wenn man nur Lesen muss das so so ein scheiss Spiel ist, genau keiner._

Naja ich sage ja nicht dass es scheiße ist, im Gegenteil.
Ich möchte doch damit versuchen Leute, die aufgehört haben weil ihnen vlt. zum einen das Kreis Raiden keinen Spass gemacht hat oder eben die zum Teil leeren Tiers genervt haben. Oder auch das ungleichgewicht das zum Teil zB auf Carro herrscht.


----------



## wiligut (16. Oktober 2009)

exec85 schrieb:


> Geh die Glatze polieren und nerv net!



@Nordwolf

Lass es doch einfach sein, Diskussion mit Leuten die dir sofort mit der Nazi-Keule kommen weil du anderer Meinung bist, lohnt einfach den Aufwand nicht

KN mag für Leute die fließend Englisch sprechen vielleicht eine Alternative sein, für die meisten Spieler auf dt. Servern wird es mangels dieser Sprachkenntnisse keine sein. Und wer dumm genug ist auf die teilweise echt haarsträubenden Lobenshymnen auf den "Wunderserver" reinzufallen wird nach ein paar Tagen kuriert zurückkehren weil er kein Wort versteht und ev. feststellen, dass WAR mehr verlangt als INC und Add in den Chat zuschreiben. Einen KT zu leiten oder einfach nur vernünftig zusammenzuspielen ist nun mal ohne gescheite Kommunikation nicht mgl. und daher die Relevanz dieses Threads für den Fortbestand dt. Server gleich Null. Und wem es reicht stumpf hinter dem Zerg herzurennen ohne mit seinem Mitspielern auch mal über Dinge außerhalb des Spiels im TS zu quatschen soll doch auf KN glücklich werden.


----------



## exec85 (16. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> @Nordwolf
> 
> Lass es doch einfach sein, Diskussion mit Leuten die dir sofort mit der Nazi-Keule kommen weil du anderer Meinung bist, lohnt einfach den Aufwand nicht



NAZI-Keule? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bezweifle dass er um die 80 Jahre alt ist xD

Erst ma informieren bevor man Begriffe verwendet die man, offensichtlich, nicht kennt.


----------



## wiligut (16. Oktober 2009)

exec85 schrieb:


> NAZI-Keule?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm, genau. Das hast du sooo natürlich nicht gemeint. Ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (16. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> @Nordwolf
> 
> Lass es doch einfach sein, Diskussion mit Leuten die dir sofort mit der Nazi-Keule kommen weil du anderer Meinung bist, lohnt einfach den Aufwand nicht
> 
> KN mag für Leute die fließend Englisch sprechen vielleicht eine Alternative sein, für die meisten Spieler auf dt. Servern wird es mangels dieser Sprachkenntnisse keine sein. Und wer dumm genug ist auf die teilweise echt haarsträubenden Lobenshymnen auf den "Wunderserver" reinzufallen wird nach ein paar Tagen kuriert zurückkehren weil er kein Wort versteht und ev. feststellen, dass WAR mehr verlangt als INC und Add in den Chat zuschreiben. Einen KT zu leiten oder einfach nur vernünftig zusammenzuspielen ist nun mal ohne gescheite Kommunikation nicht mgl. und daher die Relevanz dieses Threads für den Fortbestand dt. Server gleich Null. Und wem es reicht stumpf hinter dem Zerg herzurennen ohne mit seinem Mitspielern auch mal über Dinge außerhalb des Spiels im TS zu quatschen soll doch auf KN glücklich werden.



naja, in der schule lernt man genügend englisch um sich mit den anderen zu verständigen. glaubst du auf den ganzen f2p mmo servern wird kein englisch gesprochen? und die haben teilweise mehr spieler pro server als warhammer. und nur weil du kein englisch kannst gleich rumzumosern ist auch nicht grade die feine art. was machste wenn es ganz dicke kommt und auch die deutschen server alle geschlossen werden weil in 2 jahren die spieler nicht mehr ausreichen um diese am leben zu halten?

fluchst du dann über die englische sprache und kehrst warhammer den rücken?

vielleicht wollen die spieler auf dem englischen server gar nicht in die bekackte hauptstadt sondern einfach nur moschen. wozu soll ich mich mit meinen mitspielrn absprechen um in die hauptstadt zu kommen? ddamit dann 2h, im schlimmsten fall 18h, kein rvr mehr geht? das ist genau diese einstellung die auf den deutschen servern zu finden ist. was nicht schleht ist, ehrgeiz den gegner dort zu treffen wo es weh tut, in der stadt, sollte es geben und ich bewundere den auch. aber wenn ich einfach nur moschen will ist KN evtl doch der server der wahl.

und dieser thread sollte sich laut threadtitel auch nie um den bestand deutscher server drehen. klar ist deshalb seine relevanz für deren fortbestehen null. aber stört ja kein, die deutschen server sind bis auf drakenwald eh gähnend leer


----------



## wiligut (16. Oktober 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> und nur weil du kein englisch kannst gleich rumzumosern ist auch nicht grade die feine art.



Danke das du dich um mich sorgst, aber das ist ganz unnötig. Ich spreche ziemlich gut Englisch und kann mir ein späteres Spielerleben auf KN durchaus vorstellen, da ich aber eine sehr gute Gilde auf Drakenwald habe und diesen Server als angenehm voll empfinde, stellt sich mir diese Frage nicht.

Mir geht es vielmehr um die Diskussionskultur in diesem Thread im allgmeinen. Hier wird ein Server mit zum Teil absolut schwachsinnigen Argumenten "gehyped" (immer voll, Mentalität natürlich viel besser, alle sind nett und freundlich, Rufpunkte leechen macht keiner, RvR ist immer ausgeglichen, Zergen unbekannt und es fließt Milch und Honig in Strömen und gebratene Tauben fliegen einem ins Maul). Leute die dagegen halten werden dann in die Nähe zu Rechtsredikalen gerückt, das böse Rassismuswort fiel auch schon.


----------



## Blackfall234 (16. Oktober 2009)

Was ihr hier macht ist müll.

Ich meine ihr werbt von anderen Servern spieler ab und wundert euch dann warum dort nichts los is.
Anstatt zu wechseln solltet ihr für den Server der nicht so voll ist werbung machen.
Die andern Server sind voll genug.


----------



## Eiszy (16. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Mir geht es vielmehr um die Diskussionskultur in diesem Thread im allgmeinen. Hier wird ein Server mit zum Teil absolut schwachsinnigen Argumenten "gehyped" (immer voll, Mentalität natürlich viel besser, alle sind nett und freundlich, Rufpunkte leechen macht keiner, RvR ist immer ausgeglichen, Zergen unbekannt und es fließt Milch und Honig in Strömen und gebratene Tauben fliegen einem ins Maul). Leute die dagegen halten werden dann in die Nähe zu Rechtsredikalen gerückt, das böse Rassismuswort fiel auch schon.



Haha! Ich lach mich schlapp! Wie recht du doch hast!
Gesten auf Carroburg wurde RvR erster Sahne betrieben! Die tage bekam Carroburg wieder enorm "luft unter die Flügel" und es mach saumässig Spass. 
Ich denke, es geht doch nocht primär darum dass man nicht englisch sprechen kann, sondern die meisten einfach keine Lust dazu haben!
Aber dieses Thema wurde hier ja schon zu genüge durchgekaut.

Übrigens, es ist bewiesen dass in einer angeregten "konversation" in einem Forum (bzw. im I-net), auf kurz oder lang, beschimpfungen wie Nazi, Rassismus ect. fallen. Diejenigen die das von sich gaben, sollten sich mal ganz kräftig an der Birne kratzen und mal darüber nachdenken, was sie da von sich lassen.


----------



## pulla_man (16. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Danke das du dich um mich sorgst, aber das ist ganz unnötig. Ich spreche ziemlich gut Englisch und kann mir ein späteres Spielerleben auf KN durchaus vorstellen, da ich aber eine sehr gute Gilde auf Drakenwald habe und diesen Server als angenehm voll empfinde, stellt sich mir diese Frage nicht.
> 
> Mir geht es vielmehr um die Diskussionskultur in diesem Thread im allgmeinen. Hier wird ein Server mit zum Teil absolut schwachsinnigen Argumenten "gehyped" (immer voll, Mentalität natürlich viel besser, alle sind nett und freundlich, Rufpunkte leechen macht keiner, RvR ist immer ausgeglichen, Zergen unbekannt und es fließt Milch und Honig in Strömen und gebratene Tauben fliegen einem ins Maul). Leute die dagegen halten werden dann in die Nähe zu Rechtsredikalen gerückt, das böse Rassismuswort fiel auch schon.



ist doch super wenn du englisch kannst. klar ist es für leute die kein englisch können nicht der zielserver, aber das stand auch nie zur debatte. und ich wäre froh wenn ich auf drakenwald wäre und nicht hier auf erengrad verschimmeln muss. hier steppt der bär in keinster weise und der fuchs hat die eier auch nicht hinten. hier ist tote hose, und da interessiert mich der thread dahingehend, dass ich mich schon mal über alternativen zum ach so toll gelobten drakenwald umgucke. denn auch drakenwald ist nicht das maß aller dinge. 

auf die ganzen lobeshymnen gibt man sowieso nicht so viel, das ist klar, oder sollte zumindest klar sein. jedoch steckt in jedem gerücht ein fünkchen wahrheit. und warum ihr so dagegen wettert dass leute auf KN anfangen kann ich nicht verstehen, wenn drakenwald oll genug ist, dann braucht ihr doch auch keine existenzängste haben. und der teil an spielern, der neu anfängt wird auf KN mehr spass haben als auf erengrad oder carroburg, denn diese server sind einfach zu sehr unterbevölkert als dass es dort in den unteren tiers spass machen kann. und die leute die neu anfangen reichen definitiv nicht aus um diese beiden server wieder zu beleben


----------



## Dagon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann einfach nur wiederholen, daß es Spaß macht auf Karak Norn zu spielen. Ich halte mich weiterhin auf dem TS meiner Gilde von Carroburg auf und die Carroburger haben alle Twinks auf KN. Mittlerweile hat unsere kleine Exilgilde auf KN auch einige deutsche Wiedereinsteiger und Serverwechsler aufgenommen.

Damit haben wir das beste von beiden Seiten. Gespräche auf deutsch im TS und zusammenspiel mit den Europäern und somit eine buntere Servercommunity.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (16. Oktober 2009)

Mal ehrlich fängst du auf nem Server neu an der halb tot ist und quälst dich dann fast alleine durch T1-T3?

Ich spiel auf Erengrad und zwar aktiv auf Erengrad wenns möglich ist mit den 2 vllt 3 Kts die ma aufgestellt werden können alle paar Abende.Mal so kleines Beispiel: Gestern is mal wieder DW lock gescheitert Order 62 Vp und ganze 0 Geplänkelpunkte weil keine Destros da waren... Mhm..macht kein Spaß oder? 
Ich hab vor ner Woche oder so auf Karak Norn Destro angefangen und schon im T2 nachts um 1 mit 3Kts Mandreds Stellung gegen 2-3Kts Ordnung verteidigt... klingt spaßiger oder?

Ich denk ma der Sinn des Treats ist nicht Leute von andern Servern "abzuwerben" sondern eine Alternative zu zeigen für zb Erengrad der wird warcheinlich eh bald dichtgemacht...wenn man auf nem Server is wo was los is und wo man Spaß hat wechselt man nicht das is aber iwie selbstverständlich oder?


----------



## Kir Kanos (16. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich habe mir diesen Server nun mal angeschaut.
Ok er ist mit Spielern gefüllt, aber groß überzeugen tut er dadurch nicht.

Mal davon abgesehen das es auf jedem Server Leecher, Idioten und sonstige unliebsame Gesellen gibt.

Daher bleibe ich mal Drakenwald und allgemein den Deutschen Servern treu. 

Da finde ich mit meiner SG und co viele schöne Kämpfe jeden Abend.


----------



## exec85 (16. Oktober 2009)

endlich jmd  der den Durchblick hat!

DANKE pulla_mann und Bel-Korhadris!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (16. Oktober 2009)

exec85 schrieb:


> [...]
> Bzgl. Szenario, ja es gehen gefühlt weniger Sz auf als auf Carro oder so.
> Liegt meiner Ansicht nach aber daran, dass im oRvR so  viel los ist und dies den Leuten mehr fun macht. Man kann es wie gesgt halt nicht dem RvR auf deutschen Servern vergleichen. Hier wird eben gekämpft und nicht nach dem 2. Wipe in eine andere Zone geswitched..  Ich levele im Sz natürlich auch schneller is klar, aber wenn in einemT1 im RvR viel los ist und es mir dort spass macht, ist es mir egal ob ich 2 Wochen benötige um 40 zu werden, oder 2 Monate.
> [...]



Die Menge an geöffneten SC's im T2 kümmert auf Drakenwald die wenigsten. Bei dem, was da im ORvR die letzten Tage abgeht, braucht man keine andere Beschäftigung. 
Wer auch dort ist, wird die herrlichen Burgen Deffs bestätigen können, die stundenlang gingen.
An der Krypta, dem einen SFZ in Ostland, kam es gestern zu heftigen Stellungskämpfen. Destros waren drin, haben die engen Gänge per Tankwall (eine vom Feinsten!) gehalten, während weitere Destros von hinten rein kamen,während wir versuchten die Barriere zu knacken. Nach langem Kampf haben wir sie überwunden, das SFZ geholt aber als wir (2+KT's) wieder raus wollten, standen die Destros oben und haben dich gemacht und uns daran gehindert raus zu kommen - ein richtig dicker und langwieriger Kampf ist da entbrannt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (16. Oktober 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Ich denk ma der Sinn des Treats ist nicht Leute von andern Servern "abzuwerben" sondern eine Alternative zu zeigen für zb Erengrad der wird warcheinlich eh bald dichtgemacht...wenn man auf nem Server is wo was los is und wo man Spaß hat wechselt man nicht das is aber iwie selbstverständlich oder?



Selbstredend ist das verständlich. Was mir nicht einleuchtet ist aber auch die Frage warum man, wenn man ja eh neu beginnt, nicht auf Drakenwald anfängt. Natürlich will jeder auf einem vollen Server spielen, sonst geht ja das Spielkonzept nicht auf, aber wenn man noch wenigstens eine wirklich gute deutsche Alternative hat, ist der Wechsel nach KN für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.

Das mit Erengard ist auch ein bischen wie eine selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung, je mehr die Erengarder ihren Server in der Öffentlichkeit schlecht reden, umso weniger Leute werden dort spielen.


----------



## wiligut (16. Oktober 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ich wäre froh wenn ich auf drakenwald wäre und nicht hier auf erengrad verschimmeln muss.



Warst du nicht mal Averländer? Wie kommst du dann nach Erengard? Oder verwechsel ich dich gerade?


----------



## exec85 (16. Oktober 2009)

@wiligut
ich habe zB die Erfahrung gemacht dass auf dt. Server viel im Kreis geraided wird.
Das ist mir hier bisher noch nicht passiert. Das Tier spielt für mich dabei gar keine Rolle.
Wenn man sieht wie balanced das T4 auf KN ist, ist diese Frage alledings auch geklärt.

Das ist zB für mich ein ganz wichtiger Grund bei der Wahl des Servers! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hin und wieder sieht man natürlich auch auf KN Leute im /1 chat schreiben "Lets go to the Elves zone. Its empty and ready for BOs!"

Aber bisher wars so, das im selben Moment ca. 5 Leute gesagt haben er soll doch gehe nwenn er will, hier ist mehr los.


----------



## wiligut (16. Oktober 2009)

Es liegt mir ja fern dein Servermarketing böswillig zu durchkreuzen, aber aus solchen Erlebnissen eine bessere Serverkulktur abzuleiten ist vermessen. Meinst du sowas gibts auf anderen Servern nicht? Ich kann dir 1000+1 Geschichten aus einem Jahr WAR erzählen, wo sich Leute gegen Kraisraiden ausgesprochen haben, daraus würde ich aber nicht auf DEN Server schließen. Als ich letzte Woche mit meinem T2 Twink in BV war, befahl der KT-Leiter völlig unsinigerweise ins Elfengebiet zu wechseln um ein ungedefftes Keep zu holen, obwohl die Order gerade BV angriff. Was ist passiert? Es gab Wiederspruch vieler, wir haben daraufhin den KT verlassen und nen neuen aufgemacht um zu deffen. Es dauerte vielleicht 5 Minuten und unser KT war wieder voll, weil die Mehrheit auch kein Bock aufs kreiseln hatte. Aber das ist nur ne einzelne nette Geschichte, daraus würd ich nicht ableiten, dass es auf Drakenwald nie Kreisgeraide gäbe.

Ansonsten würde mich interessieren welches lvl dein KN-Char hat? Denn ob das T4 ausglichen ist, kann man nicht aus ein paar Blicken auf die Map ableiten. Ich hab es sowohl auf Averland und auf Drakenwald erlebt, dass mal ein paar Wochen die Order die Oberhand hatte und dann wieder die Destros. Das hat nun schon auf so vielen Servern so oft gewechselt, da überrascht mich gar nichts mehr. Ich will dir die Begeisterung für KN ja nicht nehmen sondern hoffe für dich, dass die angebliche Ausgeglichenheit wenigsten solange anhält bis du im T4 angekommen bist.


----------



## Dagon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde bald was über das T4 aus erster Hand sagen können. Einer meiner Chars auf KN ist nun 26 und wird übers Wochenende sicherlich mindestens 30 erreichen. Ich bin auch mal gespannt wie es nun vom ORVR Verhalten genau ausschaut. SOR zeigt bisher positive Eindrücke.


----------



## exec85 (16. Oktober 2009)

Bin noch lvl 15.
Allerdings habe ich in einem Post bereits meine Quellen genannt. 
Es ist definitiv ausgeglichen im T4 und ebenso aktiv.


----------



## Casp (16. Oktober 2009)

Vor meiner Warhammer-Pause habe ich aktiv auf Eltharion gespielt nachdem Averland "evakuirt" wurde. Da dieser Server inzwischen jedoch sehr leer ist habe ich mir gestern den Squig Herder "Gretzky" auf Karak-Norn erstellt (ob der Nachname "Wayne" wird, überlege ich momentan noch^^). 
Wäre schön, wenn mich der ein oder andere hier in die Friendlist adden könnte, alleine spielen ist auf Dauer recht langweilig!


----------



## WodkaE (16. Oktober 2009)

Wie wäre es denn wenn sich Leute, die gar keine Lust verspüren, mal auf "Karak Norn" zu spielen, ganz von diesem Thread fern halten.
Verstehe nicht das nicht kapiert wird, das dies kein "Abwerbungsthread" sein soll, sondern einfach nur ein Thread für Leute die eventl. gern auf einen "internationalen" Server spielen! (Bei denen das T1 - T3 noch gut besucht sind)
Wenn Leute neu zu WAR kommen, kann ich es durchaus verstehen wenn sie keine Lust haben sich durch die ersten 3T Gebiete zu quälen! Ich kannte es damals von Huss und Spass gemacht hat es ab dem T2 nicht mehr sonderlich!
Also bitte, betrachtet den Thread weniger als Bedrohung für "euren" deutschen Server, sondern einfach als "Serveralternative"!



MFG   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (16. Oktober 2009)

Da sich beim Order-Reroll kaum jemand gemeldet hat, Frage ich mal nach eniem Destro Reroll, falls jemand Lust hat: PM an mich.

Ich persöhnlich würde gerne einen BO oder einen SH spielen


----------



## exec85 (16. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Da sich beim Order-Reroll kaum jemand gemeldet hat, Frage ich mal nach eniem Destro Reroll, falls jemand Lust hat: PM an mich.
> 
> Ich persöhnlich würde gerne einen BO oder einen SH spielen




Huhu,

also meine beiden Chars findest du in meiner Signatur hier.
Wenn du mich online siehst einfach mal anschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,

PS: Heute bin ich erst ab 23.00Uhr oder so online denke ich ^^


----------



## Dagon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte schon früher in diesem Thread meine Charnamen angegeben und jedem angeboten mich anzuwhispern. Wir haben zwar nur erstmal eine kleine Twinkgilde (TS zum klönschnack und/oder anständigem PvP ist vorhanden), aber ich hab den bisherigen Neuzugängen auch klar gesagt, daß dies recht locker gesehen wird. Jeder der sich nett aufführt kann mitmachen und unproblematisch wieder gehen wenn er eine Gilde findet die er lieber mag. Ich seh das ganz ungezwungen, bin aber auch gewillt ernst zu machen wenn das gewünscht wird.^^

Charnamen: Wrognok - Spalta / Trevian - Zelot


----------



## StarBlight (16. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir nun auch mal einen Char auf dem Server erstellt. Mein erster Eindruck ist echt sehr Positiv, es ist schön voll, die Leute sind gut drauf und da ich 4 Sprachen beherrsche hab ich damit auch kein Problem.


----------



## Casp (17. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Da sich beim Order-Reroll kaum jemand gemeldet hat, Frage ich mal nach eniem Destro Reroll, falls jemand Lust hat: PM an mich.
> 
> Ich persöhnlich würde gerne einen BO oder einen SH spielen



Schreib mal per PM, wann du zockst und paar Angaben zu dir vielleicht. Habe wie schon erwähnt gestern nen Squig Herder angefangen.


----------



## Teal (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele aktuell was Order auf Karak-Norn, allerdings stellt sich die Fraktion da saudämlich an... Heute nicht ein SZ gewonnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oceanus (17. Oktober 2009)

Gestern Nachmittag hat die Order fast nur gewonnen, nur gegen Abend habt ihr nix mehr im SC gebacken bekommen(T1)


----------



## Skullzigg (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich bekomm von den Sc's nur wenig mit, hänge fast die ganze Zeit im RvR rum ;D


----------



## WodkaE (17. Oktober 2009)

Jop, kann mich nur dem Skullzigg anschließen, hänge eigentlich fast nur im oRvR gebiet rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was die Szenarien angeht, da ist es mal so mal so ... Wenn mehr als nur 1 Heiler da ist gewinnt man recht häufig. Außer Tore von Erkrund, da hab ich bislang fast nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (17. Oktober 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Ich spiele aktuell was Order auf Karak-Norn, allerdings stellt sich die Fraktion da saudämlich an... Heute nicht ein SZ gewonnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ordnung stellt sich überall sau dämlich an... ehrlich gesagt bin ich fast am überlegen doch lieber wieder Destro zu spielen. Ordnung mag mehr Atmosphäre haben, aber irgendwo sind da auch viel mehr Pfeifen unterwegs, die zar nörgeln, aber nicht klotzen können. Gildeninternas bestätigen das nur.


----------



## Dagon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich tendiere dazu zu sagen, daß sich alle auf KN etwas dusseliger anstellen. Und das isr gut so. Mehr sorglosigkeit und Spaß ist wichtiger als Verbissenheit und Gewinnmaximierung. Allerdings stellt das dann die Frage was passieren würde wenn 4 - 8 Stammgruppen von deutschen Servern hier spielen würden.....hoffentlich kommt das nicht so, könnte vielleicht die Leute vergraulen.


----------



## Shagkul (17. Oktober 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Ich tendiere dazu zu sagen, daß sich alle auf KN etwas dusseliger anstellen. Und das isr gut so. Mehr sorglosigkeit und Spaß ist wichtiger als Verbissenheit und Gewinnmaximierung. Allerdings stellt das dann die Frage was passieren würde wenn 4 - 8 Stammgruppen von deutschen Servern hier spielen würden.....hoffentlich kommt das nicht so, könnte vielleicht die Leute vergraulen.



Quasi wenn ein Rudel Wölfe die arglosen Herden auseinander nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte es wirklich darauf hinaus laufen, dass es nur noch englische Server gibt, dann könnte das passieren.


----------



## Rorgak (18. Oktober 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Quasi wenn ein Rudel Wölfe die arglosen Herden auseinander nimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Noch nie einer italienischen SG über den weg gelaufen? *wunder*


----------



## WodkaE (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ordnungsspieler!

Eine weitere Deutsche Gilde, die "Ehrengarde" wurde nun gegründet, 
wenn Intresse besteht, schreibt mir doch per PN einfach euren Charakternamen oder meldet euch Ingame bei "Svetala"!



MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhak (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich persönlich habe mein WAR-Abonnement gestern erst nach langer Zeit wieder reaktiviert, da einige Gildenkollegen meinten, dass sich einige Dinge gebessert hätten (vor allem Performance- & Balancetechnisch). Nun möchte ich einen neuen Char anfangen auf einem internationalen Server anfangen, da ich leider feststellen musste, dass ein Großteil der deutschen Community, die mir damals schon auf den Keks ging, geblieben ist. Trotzdem würde ich gerne einer deutschen Gilde joinen die noch neue Mitstreiter sucht. Welche sind denn so die größten deutschen Gilden auf Karak-Norn momentan? (Mit 'größten' meine ich natürlich nicht zwingend die zahlenmäßig größte, sondern die Gilden, die sich am besten präsentieren).


----------



## Astravall (19. Oktober 2009)

WodkaE schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn wenn sich Leute, die gar keine Lust verspüren, mal auf "Karak Norn" zu spielen, ganz von diesem Thread fern halten.
> Verstehe nicht das nicht kapiert wird, das dies kein "Abwerbungsthread" sein soll, sondern einfach nur ein Thread für Leute die eventl. gern auf einen "internationalen" Server spielen! (Bei denen das T1 - T3 noch gut besucht sind)
> Wenn Leute neu zu WAR kommen, kann ich es durchaus verstehen wenn sie keine Lust haben sich durch die ersten 3T Gebiete zu quälen! Ich kannte es damals von Huss und Spass gemacht hat es ab dem T2 nicht mehr sonderlich!
> Also bitte, betrachtet den Thread weniger als Bedrohung für "euren" deutschen Server, sondern einfach als "Serveralternative"!
> ...



Das klingt im ersten Post aber gaaaaaanz anders ... Karak-Korn ist toll kommt her super server -.- .... ich hasse sowas. Vorallem auf DRakenwald ist mindetsens genauso viel los. Auch da ist das T1-3 gut besucht. Vom T4 ganz zu schweigen (Man muss sich nur mal die Zonencrashes anschauen weil mal wieder hunderte von leuten in der selben Zone unterwegs sind).
Ich finde es zumindest schade wenn hier solche Negativ-Werbung gemacht wird ... dass ist auf den Deutschen Servern vielleicht echt bald weniger los. Bzw wie soll sich das jemals erholen (Weiß ja nicht wie es auf Carroburg und Erengard gerade aussieht)?

Aber bitte spielt wo ihr wollt ... aber sowas scheinheiliges hab ich noch net erlebt ... 'Mir ist zu wenig los auf dem Server? Na dann geh ich halt auf einen englischen damit es noch leerer wird' -.-

MfG Michael


----------



## Rorgak (19. Oktober 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Das klingt im ersten Post aber gaaaaaanz anders ... Karak-Korn ist toll kommt her super server -.- .... ich hasse sowas. Vorallem auf DRakenwald ist mindetsens genauso viel los. Auch da ist das T1-3 gut besucht. Vom T4 ganz zu schweigen (Man muss sich nur mal die Zonencrashes anschauen weil mal wieder hunderte von leuten in der selben Zone unterwegs sind).
> Ich finde es zumindest schade wenn hier solche Negativ-Werbung gemacht wird ... dass ist auf den Deutschen Servern vielleicht echt bald weniger los. Bzw wie soll sich das jemals erholen (Weiß ja nicht wie es auf Carroburg und Erengard gerade aussieht)?
> 
> Aber bitte spielt wo ihr wollt ... aber sowas scheinheiliges hab ich noch net erlebt ... 'Mir ist zu wenig los auf dem Server? Na dann geh ich halt auf einen englischen damit es noch leerer wird' -.-
> ...



Und was soll daran scheinheilig sein? Gestern mal wieder T3 Drakenwald gewesen....naja die  tote Hose hatte bestimmt mehr Spiel Spaß und Spannung. OK spannung hatte ich auch: find ich nen KT? Geht irgendwann ein SZ auf....naja beides nicht passiert.


----------



## Y4rG0 (19. Oktober 2009)

Mal ebend aus dem Topic raus:

Wer interesse hat, es hat sich eine kleine aber Feine Deutsche Ordi Gilde ergeben. Sie heißt Ehrengarde <-- so erkennt man sie schneller.
Bin selbst auch Member und die Atmo in der Gilde ist Klasse. Alle noch im T2 unterwegs. 
Ist zwar eigendlich nicht unbedingt Sinn der Sache auf einem Englischem Server eine deutsche Gilde zu gründen aber es tut gut
manchmal auch einfach Deutsch zu reden im kleinen Kreis. Wobei jeder mit Schulenglisch auf dem Server KEINE Probleme haben dürfte.

Wer interesse hat: wsp me in game! Charname: "Gamir"

Freuen uns über Zuwachs. 
Ist halt mit einer Deutschen Gilde eventuell irgendwann mal leichter im TS da viele Englender ja wirklich einen Starken Akzent haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So leidet man mit Schulenglisch dan schon. Aber wer weiß ob es soweit kommt xD

gruß.


----------



## exec85 (20. Oktober 2009)

"[...]Aber bitte spielt wo ihr wollt ... aber sowas scheinheiliges hab ich noch net erlebt ... 'Mir ist zu wenig los auf dem Server? Na dann geh ich halt auf einen englischen damit es noch leerer wird' -.-"

Was interessiert mich der leere deutsche Server noch?

Ich bin gewechselt und wie du siehst, gab es noch einige Spieler mehr die nur drauf gewartet haben ne Alternative zu bekommen, die ich ihnen mit diesem Thread gezeigt habe.
Ob es dir bzw. den anderen Leuten, die glauben mein Thread hier macht die dt. Server platt, passt oder nicht interessiert mich ehrlich gesagt null...

Sowas nennt man Meinungsfreiheit!

Von daher... 

KOMMT ZU KARAK NORN LEUTE ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (20. Oktober 2009)

exec85 schrieb:


> KOMMT ZU KARAK NORN LEUTE !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*NÖ*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (20. Oktober 2009)

Never ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schreiben wir jetzt alle immer alles groß?


----------



## gorbszn (20. Oktober 2009)

das lustige is doch wenn die ganzen untergangspropheten nicht andauernd hier reinposten würden, dann wär der thread evtl. schon längst nach ganz unten gerutscht. 

report: ich bin jetz 22 geworden und somit im t3. allerdings ist heute auch mein abo abgelaufen...mal gucken ob und wann ich verlängere. WAR ist gut aber bietet mir zu wenig abwechslung


----------



## Raaandy (21. Oktober 2009)

Bleibt auf deutschen servern leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst werden die deutschen immer leerer und goa denkt wir zockens nimma. dann wirds wie bei anderen games wos nichmal mehr deutsche portale gibt. 

abgesehen davon will ich wenn ich am moschen bin ( und hirn abgestellt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nich übersetzten übersetzten müssen wat der englishe kollege eben meinte^^


----------



## Dagon1 (21. Oktober 2009)

Wen interessieren deutsche Server? Hauptsache sie sind voll und man kann was moschen.

Da klingt zwar ein wenig platt, aber Spielen und Mitspieler haben > doof rumstehen und in ner Geisterstadt rumrennen.


----------



## Raaandy (21. Oktober 2009)

das is ne räudige einstellung, geisterstädte gibts auch auf drakenwald nich.


----------



## Dagon1 (21. Oktober 2009)

ich spiel aber net auf drakenwald!

Ergo hilft es mir wenig. Und wenn ich schon nen neuen Char erstelle dann lieber auf noch volleren Servern.
Und sollte WAR weiter Kunden verlieren schließen eher die deutschen Server als die englischen.


----------



## Hellbabe (21. Oktober 2009)

wäre ich mit bei den Auslastungen nicht so sicher.....


----------



## Raaandy (21. Oktober 2009)

bin fürn close...

sind doch hier in der german community, da sollten wir gegenseitig die spieler nich von den deutschen servern locken. sondern dafür arbeiten das sie aufblühen.

vote 4 close!


----------



## exec85 (21. Oktober 2009)

vote 4 keep it open !


----------



## Dagon1 (21. Oktober 2009)

All diese "Deutsche Server für Deutsche Leute" Typen muten seltsam an. Tschuldigung das musste aber mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Raaandy (21. Oktober 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> All diese "Deutsche Server für Deutsche Leute" Typen muten seltsam an. Tschuldigung das musste aber mal gesagt werden.



deswegen hab ich german server geschrieben^^ ich weiß worauf du hinaus willst...

aber glaub mir eins diese sorte von menschen hasse ich.


----------



## Pymonte (21. Oktober 2009)

und es sind aber nun mal deutsche Server für deutsche Spieler. Genauso wie KN (das stand früher übrigens mal für Kacknoob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ein englischer Server für englische Spieler ist. Solange KN kein internationaler Server ist, kann man doch auch weiterhin Leute auf die deutschen Server schicken und muss sie nicht noch auf andere Server abziehen.


----------



## Dagon1 (21. Oktober 2009)

KN ist ein internationaler Server. Und die deutschen Server auch. Frag mal die Europäer die sowohl auf KN, KA oder Eltharion spielen und die Europäer die Deutsch sprechen auf den deutschen Servern.


----------



## Pymonte (21. Oktober 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> KN ist ein internationaler Server. Und die deutschen Server auch. Frag mal die Europäer die sowohl auf KN, KA oder Eltharion spielen und die Europäer die Deutsch sprechen auf den deutschen Servern.



Nope, das ist schlichtweg falsch.

Es gibt derzeit keine internationalen Server. Es gibt FR/DE/EN/IT und SP Server. Dort herrscht die jeweilige Sprache vor für Support/Chat usw. Ein Tscheche, der auf einem DE Server spielt muss sich deutsch verständigen können.  Natürlich wird er nicht abgeschoben, wenn man ihn nicht versteht, bzw er kein deutsch kann (wir sind ja nicht intollerant). Wenn er aber in einem öffentlichen Chat oder ein Ticket nicht auf deutsch schreibt (egal ob englisch, tschechisch oder sonst was), dann kann es dafür eine Verwarnung geben (da er ja schließlich auch alle Anwesenden beleidigen könnte bzw den Support, der ihn nicht vllt. versteht, unnötig belastet). Das steht auch in den Statuten des Spiels.
Ähnlich ist es, wenn du als Deutscher auf einem EN Server spielst. Schreibst du im /1 auf deutsch und die Engländer stören sich dran, dann wirst du von einem GM angeschrieben, mit dem Hinweis, dass die Sprache des Servers englisch ist und du bitte auch auf englisch schreibst.
Auf einem internationalen Server gibt es das nicht, vielleicht müssen die Tickets auf englisch sein, aber dort kann dir dann niemand vorschreiben, wie du im Chat schreiben darfst. Birgt natürlich Konfliktpotential 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ist ja jetzt auch egal, solange ihr auf KN spielt und ENGLISCH schreibt, dann ist da ja kein Problem, aber international ist der Server dennoch nicht.


----------



## Dagon1 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ein internationaler Server ist nicht dadurch definiert, daß man alle Sprachen sprechen kann. Sondern durch die Nationalität der Teilnehmer. Da Englisch Weltsprache ist ist es nur verständlich das wenn es nur einen Server gäbe dieser Englisch als Pflichtsprache hätte.
Ich kann ja andersrum fragen ob Österreicher, Schweizer, Süddänen, Ostfranzosen, Westtschechen und andere sich plötzlich als Deutsche fühlen müssen weil sie unter Umständen Deutsch als erste Sprache lernen...

Ergebnis: Ein Server auf dem man nur Englisch oder Deutsch benutzen darf kann genauso ein internationaler Server sein wie einer auf dem man schreiben darf wie man lustig ist.


----------



## Pymonte (21. Oktober 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Ein internationaler Server ist nicht dadurch definiert, daß man alle Sprachen sprechen kann. Sondern durch die Nationalität der Teilnehmer. Da Englisch Weltsprache ist ist es nur verständlich das wenn es nur einen Server gäbe dieser Englisch als Pflichtsprache hätte.
> Ich kann ja andersrum fragen ob Österreicher, Schweizer, Süddänen, Ostfranzosen, Westtschechen und andere sich plötzlich als Deutsche fühlen müssen weil sie unter Umständen Deutsch als erste Sprache lernen...
> 
> Ergebnis: Ein Server auf dem man nur Englisch oder Deutsch benutzen darf kann genauso ein internationaler Server sein wie einer auf dem man schreiben darf wie man lustig ist.



du, das habe ich verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber per Definition ist es damit noch kein internationaler Server. Die Richtlinien sind dort ganz anders. 
Auf einem internationalen Server darf man ALLE Sprachen auch frei im Chat schreiben, möglichweise ist sogar der Support mehrsprachig. Es gibt allerdings auch mehr "verhaltens-Regeln" die von Vornherein geklärt werden müssen. Wie schon gesagt, solange KN ein EN Server ist, solange "darfst" du dort im öffentlichen Chat nicht deutsch schreiben (bzw darfst es schon, aber wenn es jemanden stört, dann musst du es einstellen.) Wäre KN ein internationaler Server, dann dürfte ich dort acuh im öffentlichen Chat deutsch/tschechisch/polnisch/französisch/spanisch usw schreiben, bzw kann dir dann eben keiner was, wenn du es einfach tust.

Aber wir wissen doch eh beide, was der jeweils andere meint, oder? Mir ging es auch nur darum, KN nicht als internationalen Server anzupreisen, das ist er nämlich nicht. Er ist ein englischsprachiger Server, auf dem gerne alle Spieler eingeladen sind, die des Englischen mächtig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ähnlich bei allen anderen sprachgebundenen Servern.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. Oktober 2009)

Das auf Karak Norn vielleicht Europäer vertreten sind, mag sein. Aber er ist dadurch kein Internationaler Server, da wir ja unsere Zeitzonen grob gleich haben und auch an sich jetzt, vielleicht die Ferien Zeiten etc. anders liegen und Nationalitäten. Aber rund um die Uhr ist da auch net immer was los, hängt stark von den Ferien usw. ab.

International ist was völlig anderes. Das ist etwas, was für gewisse Brancen wie Sandbox enorm wichtig ist und eigentlich ein Rückrat. Denn nur durch verschiedenen Zeitzonen, ist gesichter das run um die Uhr was los ist. Rohstoffe verschrottet werden, Geld im Umlauf ist etc.
Bei WAR hat man durch die Lokalisierung eigentlich gewisse Nachteile. A die community wird kleingehalten und damit auch der Zusammenhalt. Es gibt nicht so die Gemeinsame Sprache. Merkt man an WOW, wenn man viele mit englischen Worten anspricht. Denn man darf bei Internationalen Servern auch nie vergessen, dass es Nationale Gilden geben wird. Deutsche RP Gilden oder PVP Gilden etc. Das ist ja aber ein anderes Bier.
Das Problem ist halt, wenn man aktives PVP haben möchte, ist eine dauerhafter Kampf um Rohstoffe und Gebiete ja nur dadurch möglich. Wenn man sowas Lokal hält, wird es immer Uhrzeiten geben in dem fast nichts los ist. Ein Beispiel dafür ist halt so ab 2:00-3:00 ab dann gehen viele spätestens ins Bett, selbst am WE kann man sagen dass um dieser Zeit viele nicht mehr aktiv sind und vor 7:00 ist auch kaum jemand aktiv, maximal Leute die fix noch AH was schauen wollen etc. Aber aktiv was macht um diese Zeit kaum jemand was.
Dadurch kann unbalance entsehen und gut gedeffte Burgen gehen Wehrlos an den Feind über, ohne dass man was machen kann.
Bei WAR mag das egal sein, ist ja nur ein Themenpark und die Burgen sind eh nicht wirklich was wichtiges oder gehörem wem, also fehlt auch der Bezug beim Verlust. Man defft nur, damit man sich prügeln kann und die Zone hält, nicht weil einem die burg was bedeutet oder so. Daher ist es nicht wichtig, dass man Rund um die Uhr was hat. Aber dennoch kann es passieren, dass eben zwischen 2:00-3:00 gewisse Leute, in Gruppierungen, Haupstädte Raiden werden und angreifen. Damit kann es passieren, dass man zwar bis 2:00 übel gut gekämpft hat, richtiges gemosche war. Man aber am Ende doch Verliert, weil die Gegenseite ohne Gegenwehr alles plätten will.

gut natürlich kann man das alt Taktik sehen. Aber das Problem ist, wenn niemand da ist, um etwas zu unternehmen, mag es Taktik sein. Aber nur dann, wenn man die Taktik hatte, denn Feind daran zu hindern und nicht einfach nur On ist, wenn die anderen es nicht sind. Das wäre auf einem Internationalen Server garnicht möglich. Denn dort sind rund um die Uhr Leute aktiv. Amys, Asiaten und Europäer sind halt zu Verschiedenen Zeiten Aktiv. Damit entstehen weniger die "nicht aktiven" Zeiten.

Karak Norn ist also nur Europäischer Server, wo Franzosen, Deutsche, Engländer, Spanierer etc. Spielen. Genau so wie auf großen Internationalen Servern anderer MMOs, bilden die ja teilweise Nationale Gilden oder richtige Mischgilden, um effektiver zu arbeiten. Gerade große Corp. sind fast immer durch die Bank weg International, weil man eben die "nicht aktiven" Zeiten damit unterbinden kann. Daher wird er auch aktiver sein, als Deutsche Server. Denn da spielen Ferienzeiten, Urlaubszeiten und andere Dinge eine große Rolle (Feiertage, Feste etc.)

Karak Norn ist also noch lange nicht International, nur weil Englisch Gesprochen wird.


----------



## Kranak90 (22. Oktober 2009)

Mein Main ist auf Erengrad und der Server steht egal zu welcher Zeit auf Niedrig/Niedrig. Dort laufen im T4 soviele Leute rum wie auf Karak Norn im T1. Ich hab mir gestern Spaßeshalber (vielleicht auch Ernst) einen Ordi auf Drakenwald erstellt um zu gucken wies da schon im T1 abgeht. Bisschen weniger als auf KN war los, aber allemal genug um Spaß zu haben. Daher rate ich den Deutschen Speilern die gerne Twinken oder Rerollen möchten, einen Ordi auf Drakenwald anzufangen. Der Server ist zur Primetime gut gefüllt und man kann Spaß haben.

Ich kann nur hoffen das Erengrad bald abgeschaltet wird oder mit Carroburg zusammengelegt wird. Auf Erengrad geht wenig und das wird nach ner Zeit ganz schön ätzend.


----------



## Dagon1 (22. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich mich so aufführen würde wie einige Leute hier würde ich gar kein Warhammer spielen können, da ich keinen Server habe der meine Muttersprache anbietet. Manchmal ist es wirklich schwierig diese verbohrtheit zu ignorieren.
Sicherlich gibt es im Moment genug deutsche Spieler, allerdings wohl eher nur für einen Server und nicht für drei. Außerdem wird mir in diversen Foren erzählt, daß die Order auf Drakenwald stark unterlegen ist. Ich hätte aber lieber einen Ausgeglicheneren Server für meine Destroschars. Auf KN wird wenigstens noch anständig Paroli geboten.

Aber wenn alle deutschen Server zusammengelegt werden würden, würde ich auch auf dem letzten Server meine Chars weiterspielen bis es dort dann auch keine Gegner mehr gibt (wieso verschwinden alle Orderspieler auf den Servern auf denen ich bin? Bleibt doch, WIR WOLLEN NUR SPIELEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## exec85 (22. Oktober 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Mein Main ist auf Erengrad und der Server steht egal zu welcher Zeit auf Niedrig/Niedrig. Dort laufen im T4 soviele Leute rum wie auf Karak Norn im T1. Ich hab mir gestern Spaßeshalber (vielleicht auch Ernst) einen Ordi auf Drakenwald erstellt um zu gucken wies da schon im T1 abgeht. Bisschen weniger als auf KN war los, aber allemal genug um Spaß zu haben. Daher rate ich den Deutschen Speilern die gerne Twinken oder Rerollen möchten, einen Ordi auf Drakenwald anzufangen. Der Server ist zur Primetime gut gefüllt und man kann Spaß haben.
> 
> Ich kann nur hoffen das Erengrad bald abgeschaltet wird oder mit Carroburg zusammengelegt wird. Auf Erengrad geht wenig und das wird nach ner Zeit ganz schön ätzend.



War gestern mal kurz auf Carroburg um zu schauen ob ich im AH was verkauft habe.
Da wurde mal wieder Altdorf nieder gebrannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich mir den Server ansehe, ist es fast immer so, dass Order auf niedrig und Destro auf mittel steht. Es ist einfach gar keine Gegenwehr mehr an Order vorhanden auf Carro, was mich bereits nach wenigen Minuten wieder dazu gebracht hat mich auszuloggen und auf KN zu joinen.

Ich verstehe auch nicht weshalb man nicht von Carroburg auf Drakenwald transferieren kann...
Genau so wie ich nicht verstehe dass es immernoch mehrere statt einem deutschen Server gibt..
Was hindert die Verantwortlichen denn daran diese zusammen zu legen?
Wenn ich lese dass sie Erengrad gerne erhalten möchten könnt ich kotzen.
Wenn sie ihn halten bis noch 5 Spieler drauf sind, braucht man den auch nicht mehr mit einem anderen Server zu vereinen, weils sich einfach dann auch nicht mehr lohnt...

Also, mag sein das DW ganz ok ist. Bringt den anderen Leuten die auf Carro und Ere spielen aber NULL.


----------



## Larandera (22. Oktober 2009)

Würde auch sagen das 1 deutscher Server total reicht. Würd vil den Leuten au mehr bringen die auf leeren Servern spielen derzeit.

Ich hab auf KN angefangen,und bin positiv überrascht. Da ich Deutsch gewählt habe als Client Sprache,ist eig alles deutsch bis auf Quest und GEgenstandsnamen,rest (Boni der Gegenstände oder Map etc ist deutsch).

Da ich nun auch in einer deutschen Gilde aufgenommen wurde (Ehrengarde) fühle ich mich dort sehr wohl =)
Bin aber erst im T1^^ aber wenn man so auf Map guckt,ist überall was los =)

DW war mir als Order dennoch,vorallem als neueinsteiger, zu wenig los im T1...zwar gabs Leuts mit dennen ich PQ machen konnte,aber dennoch hatte es nicht das feeling von vielen Gamern(ja ich weis...T1..) aber auf KN snid bei RvR Gebiet von T1 schon meist Schlachten von mehr als 25 Playern(wenn ich Map vertraue wo steht: An diesem Punkt sind mehr als 24 Spieler beteiligt..diese Brennpunkte)

Naja,wer ne deutsche Gilde auf KN sucht,kann sich ja gern au mal bei Ehrengarden Leuten melden =)

PS: Meine Sigmarpriesten heißt Jeinmeda


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. Oktober 2009)

Taja dann im Offizeleln Foren und so, Threads eröffnen und das von GOA fordern. Das sie nur noch 1 deutschen Server laufen lassen. Denn je länger man es rauszögert, um so mehr hören auch wieder auf.


----------



## exec85 (22. Oktober 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Taja dann im Offizeleln Foren und so, Threads eröffnen und das von GOA fordern. Das sie nur noch 1 deutschen Server laufen lassen. Denn je länger man es rauszögert, um so mehr hören auch wieder auf.



Genau das habe ich gemacht. Im Bereich "Allgemeine Diskussionen"

Wird sich aber nichts ändern, da die Destro Fraktion auf Carro gleich auch im Forum ihre Übermacht präsentiert und mein Anliegen in den Boden stampft..


----------



## C0ntra (22. Oktober 2009)

Buffed-Hasser schrieb:


> Weil sie immer noch nicht gerafft haben das WAR Tod ist und eigentlich die Einstellung des Spiels vor der Tür steht. Zumindest in deutschland. Die erhalten beide damit du kostenpflichtig wechselnst. Sogar in der letzten Minute des Todes wollen die noch an die kohle der spieler statt was dafür zutun das neue kommen.
> 
> Glaube es würde NIEMAND mehr War anfangen, diejenigen die WAR noch spielen sind alte Fans und davon werden es immer weniger.
> 
> ...



Glauben kannst du in der Kirche!

Ich wüsste gar nicht, wo man bei deinem offensichtlichen Trollversuch anfangen sollte, dir Troll dein Futter zu geben. 
Du bist natürlich ein tragischer Fall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (22. Oktober 2009)

1 deutscher Server wäre viel zu wenig ... ehrlich .. es werden einige, ich betone einige, aus G** ähm Aion zurückkommen. ... was den Foren zu entnehmen ist ... und erst dann würde ich entscheiden.
Erengard auf Carro und Drakenwald für sich lassen. Fertig ist die Kiste. 

@ BuffedHasser
Legendary Fail (du bist im falschen Forum)


----------



## Druv (22. Oktober 2009)

Weiß einer ob es eine deutschsprachige Gilde auf Zerstörung gibt?


----------



## gorbszn (22. Oktober 2009)

ich verstehe auch die argumentation nicht, dass ehrengrad sich langsam wieder aufrappelt und der läpperliche bonus würde alles wieder heile machen. is doch totaler unsinn...bisher hat sich kein server wieder aufgerappelt ohne ne zusammenlegung mit nem anderen. wenn der ruf einmal ruiniert ist, dann geht da auch keiner mehr drauf (sinkendes boot). averland wurde doch auch ohne mit der wimper zu zucken platt gemacht, warum nicht hier?

GOA sollte einsehen das WAR dort am meisten spaß macht, wo die hütte brennt...und dazu muss man gewährleisten, dass auch wirklich alle server voll sind (in allen tiers). alles andere is kontraproduktiv und da muss man auch die eier beweisen und server schließen wenns nötig ist, auch wenn es ne weitere hiobsbotschaft für ein angeschlagenes spiel wäre.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. Oktober 2009)

Man sollte die Serverzusammen ziehen und dann schauen von der Balanced. Zur Not macht man nur 2 Deutsche Server und achtet dort auf die Balanced. Nach dem Motto, jeder kann die andere Seite mitspielen, wenn dort Platz ist.

Aber es muss was fürs Balanced geschehen. Sonst geht WAR ganz schnell vor die Hunde. Denn von Aion kommen einige zurück, aber auch nur, weil es eben keine Alternative für diese Leute gibt. WAR hatte doch genau so noch viele Leute eine Zeit lang, weil viele nicht mehr WOW zocken wollten und HDRO ist naja ... mehr PVE. Also war nur WAR die alternative und soviel gute MMO Sandboxes gibt es ja leider noch nicht, vorallem was Fantasy angeht. AoC ist zwar gut, aber leider ist Level ausschlaggebend und damit ist Leveln auf PVP Servenr oft ein Abenteuer für sich.

Aber an sich wird WAR sterben, wenn nichts gegen die Bevölkerung unternommen wird. Wenn man halt nicht achtgibt, wird immer eine Seite stark sein und die andere Schwach. Dat führt auf Dauer zu immer weniger Leuten und da hilft nicht mal ein Perfomance Patch. Der ändert zwar einiges und der Patch war auch gut. Aber dennoch bleibt es bei dem Problem, die Server mit Überzahl auf einer Seite sind langweilig für beide Seiten.
Denn die eine kann nichts packen, weil die zu viele sind und die andere killt nur PVE NSC Mobs, die kaum skills haben und damit net mal spannend.


----------



## Casp (22. Oktober 2009)

Habe heute mit Freunden erneut auf Karak Norn angefangen, aufgrund der Internationalität. Macht echt Spaß bis jetzt, Szenarien gehen gut auf, die PQs sind gut besucht usw... 
Wer mich adden will: Hrymnir, Marauder.

Ist der Server eigentlich halbwegs balanced? Destru war eben in Altdorf, und Auslastung mittel/hoch.


----------



## Hellbabe (23. Oktober 2009)

Prob ein einem Dt. Server wäre, wo würden die Twinks/Gegenseitenchars hingetransed, oder is der Server für beide Seiten gleichzeitig zugänglich...oder muss man doch auf ander Server ausweichen?....Und wenn alle Dt. zusammenglegt werden Destro : Order Verhältnis dann 10 :0,5?? oder so...und imme Karak sagen, da geht die Post ab...nicht mehr als auf Draken....also kann ich auch da bleiben...muss in EvE eh genug Englisch quasseln


----------



## C0ntra (23. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn auf KN am Abend die Ordnung "Mittel" und die Zerstörung "Hoch" als Status hat, dann bezweifel ich, dass es von der Population her ausgeglichen ist.


----------



## Teal (23. Oktober 2009)

Dann kommt doch zur Ordnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier ist es auch ganz nett.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (23. Oktober 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Ist der Server eigentlich halbwegs balanced? Destru war eben in Altdorf, und Auslastung mittel/hoch.




Mittel/Hoch ist zur Hauptzeit immer so, daher zweifle ich ja auch die ganzen Lobgesänge auf den Server an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. Oktober 2009)

Die Population ist ja ein Problem, was Mythic seit Realse nicht im Griff hat. Aber das Wort International ist bei KN völlig fehl am Platz. Er ist Europaweit und hat eben einige Nationalitäten dabei, aber so richtig International ist er ja nicht.


----------



## Dagon1 (23. Oktober 2009)

Der Server ist nicht balanced aber die Order dort kämpft und ist entschlossen, nicht wie auf einnigen deutschen Servern.
Ein wenig mehr Ordies im Verhältnis hat der Server Karak Azgal. Aber dafür insgesamt weniger Spieler.


----------



## Casp (23. Oktober 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Der Server ist nicht balanced aber die Order dort kämpft und ist entschlossen, nicht wie auf einnigen deutschen Servern.



Ist mir auch aufgefallen, wir waren gestern im t1 zahlenmäßig knapp in der Überzahl, aber die Order hat nicht aufgegeben, war auf jeden Fall lustig.

*"International* (von lat. _inter_, zwischen und _natio_, Volk oder Volksstamm) bedeutet *zwischenstaatlich*."




Welcher Begriff beschreibt den Server besser?...


----------



## WodkaE (23. Oktober 2009)

Da kann man nur sagen, die Destros haben mehr Spieler im T1 - T3 aber die Ordnung lässt sich nicht unterkriegen.
Hoffe das weitere Tapfere Kämpfer auf KN zur Ordnung finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und falls Leute noch eine Gilde suchen, einfach bei mir melden oder einen Brief schreiben.




MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (23. Oktober 2009)

Der Begriff International passt sicherlich als Beschreibung.
Und es ist sicher klar, daß wenn die Spieler insgesamt aber speziell auf den deutschen Servern abnehmen, Karak Norn und Karak Azgal sicherlich die letzten Server sein werden in Europa. Sollten die Spielerzahlen allerdings auf deutscher Seite nicht zu stark schrumpfen bleibt auch dort eine Daseinsberechtigung für 1- 2 Server.

Ich muss allerdings sagen, daß ich am zufriedensten wäre, wenn ich meine Carroburgchars nach KN transferieren könnte.
Aber irgendwas ist ja immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (25. Oktober 2009)

ich hab die woche auch auf karak norn rerollt, diesmal auf orderseiten.. wollt das einfach auch mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und muss sagen, haben heut abend im T2 die destros in barak var fast 2 stunden daran abgehalten das keep zu holen, bis sie schlussendlich aufgaben.. war witzig, und dank der langen def wars n 5 sterne keep und T3 belohnungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanotoshi (25. Oktober 2009)

Habe auch gerade rerollt auf Karak Norn und im T1 ist so scheiß viel los, das geht gar nicht mehr, da prallen Warbands aufeinander schon echt genial und das auf dem LEvel. . . .


Blos 1 Frage / Problem / Sorge habe ich wie sieht das ganze im T4 aus? Ausgeglichen? Kreisraiden?PVP-Flucht wegen Unterzahl etc.?

Und bitte Mythic schließt Erengrad und lasst Transes zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Canossaa (25. Oktober 2009)

ausgeglichen ist es so gut wie...vorteil von der masse her wie auf so gut wie jedem server für destro aber verkraftbar. pvp flucht gibt es eigentlich nie (spiele seit einem monat dort und niemitbekommen) man stellt sich lieber dem gegner statt wegzurennen ;D  .obwoh ich main mäßig auf drakenwald spiele,was ja der vollste deutsche server ist, werde ich wohl nun für immer auf karak norn bleiben. habe auch eine sehr nette deutsche gilde gefunden (Deutscher Orden) wer möchte meldet sich die inviten dann =)...ach ja Ordnungsseite versteht sich ;>


----------



## Yanotoshi (25. Oktober 2009)

So aber ein Positiver Fakt, den alle deutschen Server  nicht haben ist, es gib t keine Ruf leecher oder nur sehr sehr wenig, egal wann ich on war, höchstens 1x 40er stand im WC, auf drakenwald gestern waren 4 bereits um ^4 Uhr und 3 verteilt durch Nordland, diese Leute sollten nen Timedban bekommen oder aber Rufpunkte abgezogen bekommen -.-


----------



## battschack (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiss es gehört hier nicht rein aber würde mir bitte einer bescheid sagen wenn deutsche server zusammen gelgt werden und ca. 50%50 ist? Würde dann gerne wieder anfangen solange in Aion am abyss leistung geschraubt wird. Renne da mit 15fps rum mit ner 2k € pc ...


----------



## C0ntra (25. Oktober 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Würde dann gerne wieder anfangen solange in Aion am abyss leistung geschraubt wird. Renne da mit 15fps rum mit ner 2k € pc ...



Das kann ich doch kaum glauben, bei so einer ausgebufften Engine ruckelt es? Crysis kannst du aber in Full HD mit Max Settings spielen?


----------



## patrick02 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo! Ich denke darüber nach wieder anzufangen und würde gerne auf einem vollen Server Spielen! Meine Frage ist jetzt ob ich auf einem Englisch Server klar komme (15 Jähriger Schüler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Gibt es Deutsche Gilden? Muss man viele "Schwierige" englische Wörter kennen/verstehen? Wie sind die Fraktionen aufgeteilt?

LG


----------



## Casp (25. Oktober 2009)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich denke darüber nach wieder anzufangen und würde gerne auf einem vollen Server Spielen! Meine Frage ist jetzt ob ich auf einem Englisch Server klar komme (15 Jähriger Schüler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich selbst bin 16 Jahre jung, besuche die elfte Klasse eines Gymnasiums und komme gut zurecht. Paar Wörter muss ich gelegentlich nachschlagen, aber sowohl geschriebenes als auch gesprochenes Englisch (Ventrilo) ist größtenteils gut verständlich.
Hängt natürlich auch von dir ab, wie gut du in Englisch bist, ich denke manche aus meiner Klasse hätten auf Eltharion/Karak Norn durchaus ihre Schwierigkeiten vom Sprachverständnis her.

Deutsche Gilden gibt es, einfach mal bisschen hier im Thread stöbern.


----------



## Archonlord (25. Oktober 2009)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich denke darüber nach wieder anzufangen und würde gerne auf einem vollen Server Spielen! Meine Frage ist jetzt ob ich auf einem Englisch Server klar komme (15 Jähriger Schüler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warum nicht drakenwald?? ..der is voll 

...scheiss kacknorn


----------



## Casp (25. Oktober 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> warum nicht drakenwald?? ..der is voll
> 
> ...scheiss kacknorn



Das ist doch wohl die Entscheidung jedes einzelnen... Ich spiele auf englischen Servern, um mein Englisch zu verbessern und weil dort einfach viele Nationalitäten aufeinandertreffen.


----------



## Thoraros (25. Oktober 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...30067&st=20 
Mal so ein kleiner Hoffnungschimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (25. Oktober 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...30067&st=20
> Mal so ein kleiner Hoffnungschimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wow, welch representative Umfrage, jetzt wird alles besser!


----------



## Thoraros (25. Oktober 2009)

Teilweise schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denn diese Stimmung ist fast komplett auf Karak Norn vertreten.


----------



## Larandera (25. Oktober 2009)

@ Patrick02:

Da du einen deutschen Client haben kannst,dadurch alle Sachen (bis auf Quests und Questtexte auf Maps) deutsch sind, wirst du dort sicherlich kein Problem haben auf Karak Norn...ist eig so als würdest du deutsch eingestellt haben nur alle reden halt Englisch. Itemstats oder Skillfähigkeiten sind alle dadurch auf deutsch =)

Natürlich gibt es deutsche Gilden,einer gehöre ich an : *Ehrengarde*

Wenn du willst, und vil schon angefangen hast, kannst du dich gern bei einen von uns melden.

Bei mir : Jeinmeda oder Gildenleiter Svetala oder einfach /who Ehrengarde eingeben^^



Und @ Thoraros

Noch nichts wirkliches von Aion auf Karak-Norn gehört, auch nicht im ach so schönen Ratschlag-Channel

PS: Diese Umfrage ist schlecht...sehr schlecht. 4 Auswahlmöglichkeiten, 2 davon extrem positiv, die anderen 2 total ins negative...da fehlen ca 20 "Grauzonen"-Auswahlmöglichkeiten...somit kann man so ne Umfrage nicht sagen :" Denn diese Stimmung ist fast komplett auf Karak Norn vertreten."


----------



## Rorgak (26. Oktober 2009)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich denke darüber nach wieder anzufangen und würde gerne auf einem vollen Server Spielen! Meine Frage ist jetzt ob ich auf einem Englisch Server klar komme (15 Jähriger Schüler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Fraktionsverhältnis ist nicht viel besser / schlechter als auf Drakenwald (naja im T4 angeblich sollen mehr Ordis da sein, kann ich aber nicht belegen). 

Karak Norn ist gut gefüllt, Destros sind wie üebrall in der Überzahl, wobei man oft ewig eine Burg (meist die letzte Blaue alle anderen sind dann schon überrannt) verteidigt. Ab und an klappt es, aber auch hier rollt der Destro Zerg, der Rekord im T2 liegt bei sage und schreibe 98 Gegnern im T2 an ner Burg, Tankwall war instant tot und alles andere auch.

Drakenwald ist im T1 und T2 auch sehr aktiv, ob sich die se aktivität bereits bis ins T3 fortgepflanzt hat kann ich nicht sagen. 

Also wenn du dir nicht sicher bist ob du mit der englischen Sprache zurecht kommst dann probier doch zuerst mal Drakenwald aus, wenn es dir doch nicht gefällt kannst ja immer noch nach KN.


----------



## Casp (26. Oktober 2009)

Larandera schrieb:


> Noch nichts wirkliches von Aion auf Karak-Norn gehört, auch nicht im ach so schönen Ratschlag-Channel



Nicht? Gerade im advice hab ich schon häufiger "AION FOREVER WAR IS SHIT EEEEEH" gelesen, und auch das ein oder andere "Aion sucks"... der Channel ist Unterhaltung pur!


----------



## Flexaroni (26. Oktober 2009)

Ohne jetzt zu der Ehrengarde in Konkurenz treten zu wollen, will ich auch einmal die zweite deutsche Ordnungsgilde (vielleicht gibt es noch mehr, ich weiß es nicht) auf Karak Norn vorstellen. 

"Deutscher Orden" hat inzwischen über 40 aktive Spieler, wir spielen Täglich in organisierten Gruppen im SZ oder RVR, gestern haben wir einen KT geleitet der sich daran versuchte das T2 zu erobern, was uns zumindest Teilweise gelang^^

Jeder deutsche ist herzlich zu uns eingeladen, wir verpflichten euch zu nichts, ihr könnt kommen und gehen wie ihr es wünscht und müsst uns nicht helfen, wenn ihr keine Lust habt. Ihr könnt aber bei uns auch für alle möglichen Aktivitäten (Instanzen, Szenarien, RVR, ...) Gruppen finden und bauen und werdet sicherlich stets jemanden vorfinden, der euch auf eventuelle Fragen eine Antwort geben kann. 


Wer interesse hat, kann sich gern ingame bei einem der Mitglieder melden, die helfen euch dann sicher weiter.


----------



## Rorgak (26. Oktober 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt zu der Ehrengarde in Konkurenz treten zu wollen, will ich auch einmal die zweite deutsche Gilde (vielleicht gibt es noch mehr, ich weiß es nicht) auf Karak Norn vorstellen.
> 
> "Deutscher Orden" hat inzwischen über 40 aktive Spieler, wir spielen Täglich in organisierten Gruppen im SZ oder RVR, gestern haben wir einen KT geleitet der sich daran versuchte das T2 zu erobern, was uns zumindest Teilweise gelang^^
> 
> ...



Ist das eine Ordnungsgilde?


----------



## Flexaroni (26. Oktober 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Ist das eine Ordnungsgilde?


Ja, gut dass mich mal wer drauf aufmerksam macht, vielen Dank =D


----------



## ButcherX (26. Oktober 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> Ja, gut dass mich mal wer drauf aufmerksam macht, vielen Dank =D



auch eine komisch Frage bei diesen Gildennamen


----------



## MoK (26. Oktober 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Wie werden den Leute aus anderen Ländern und die die nicht perfekt Englisch sprechen/schreiben behandelt?
> Vielleicht kennen ja einige den Kleinkrieg der auf den europäischen Aion OB Servern getobt hat, da hätte ich wirklich überhaupt keinen Bock drauf...



super gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann auch nich so sonderlich gut englisch aber es reicht... 
es sind halt alle freundlich und wenn du freundlich zum server bist is der server freundlich zu dir...
irgendwie kann man sich immer verständigen

karak norn is ein guter server da geht jeden tag/nacht die post ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die deutschen server haben mir jetzt nicht so gefallen :\
is halt ne andere einstellung


----------



## Thoraros (26. Oktober 2009)

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=644881 besser? ^^


----------

